# Mihawk vs Aokiji



## YonkoDrippy (Mar 19, 2022)

*Location*: Open Field
*Restrictions*: None


----------



## The crazy hacker (Mar 19, 2022)

Mihawk extreme diff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## deltaniner (Mar 19, 2022)

I don't see Aokiji, as much as I like him, being stronger than Shanks, and Mihawk is at worst (By any estimation that's actually reasonable) equal to Shanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami Uchiha (Mar 19, 2022)

Aokiji with with high difficulty. As much hype as Mihawk has, I just don’t see him taking out a top tier who has such a dangerous logia. People often fail to realize how OP awakened logias are. They can change the climate permanently.

Just the after-effects of the awakening are hard to survive (extremely low temperatures, blizzards etc). Imagine Aokiji going all out. I genuinely hope we can see him do that at one point.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gokou08 (Mar 19, 2022)

I give it to Aokiji by feats until we see more of Mihawk.

Fighting and scarring Akainu for 10 days it's better than anything Mihawk has done. 

For that I'll give Aokiji a Extreme Fight.


----------



## trance (Mar 19, 2022)

mihawk low diffs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vinsmoke31 (Mar 19, 2022)

Mihawk high-extreme diff


----------



## Seraphoenix (Mar 19, 2022)

Mihawk wins mid diff. Aokiji is completely outclassed here.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Mar 20, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Mihawk wins mid diff. Aokiji is completely outclassed here.


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 20, 2022)

Mihawk, very high to extreme diff.

Aokiji’s a highly versatile fighter with speed for days in terms of both movement and reaction. He was able to avoid WB’s Haki imbued bisento attack with his own intangibility and defences, so he has what it takes to fight Mihawk in close quarters. He’ll be a tough match up due to being highly dangerous up close; a cagey fighter who’s elusive and also able to deal damage in a moment’s neglect.

Mihawk’s destructive power is up there though, so he’ll be able to slice Aokiji’s ice and Partisans. His observation Haki with his eyes and CoA should also be high enough to keep up with Kuzan’s assault.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Corax (Mar 20, 2022)

By feats Aokiji. By hype hard to say,since both are dynamic characters. We have to wait for them going all out I guess.


----------



## Eustathios (Mar 20, 2022)

Mihawk extreme diff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Seraphoenix (Mar 20, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


>


It is what it is  Mihawk is a rival to Shanks so he’s automatically a level above an admiral/YC1 level fighter.


----------



## TheMoffinMan (Mar 20, 2022)

Tiny edge to Hawkie-boy


----------



## Kamisori (Mar 20, 2022)

Aokiji extreme.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Mar 20, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> It is what it is  Mihawk is a rival to Shanks so he’s automatically a level above an admiral/YC1 level fighter.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eustathios (Mar 20, 2022)

And people say Admirals aren't underrated when we have others claiming they're YC1 level

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Seraphoenix (Mar 20, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> And people say Admirals aren't underrated when we have others claiming they're YC1 level


Marco is admiral level according to a databook. It isn’t just others saying YC1 level, Oda himself has said it. Go cry to him.


----------



## Eustathios (Mar 20, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Marco is admiral level according to a databook. It isn’t just others saying YC1 level, Oda himself has said it. Go cry to him.


The Databooks aren't written by Oda, they're written by promotional companies.

Deep Blue didn't say Marco is equal to the Admirals. It said he fought them as an equal.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Mar 20, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> The Databooks aren't written by Oda, they're written by outside promotional companies.
> 
> Deep Blue didn't say Marco is equal to the Admirals. It said he fought them as an equal.


They are canon material whether you like it or not.

yes, he faced them as an equal which means they were equals. You have comprehension problems?


----------



## TheMoffinMan (Mar 20, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> And people say Admirals aren't underrated when we have others claiming they're YC1 level


Then you got others saying Kizaru could 1v2 Kaido & BM. Usually not a good idea to judge by the extreme opinions.


----------



## Eustathios (Mar 20, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> They are canon material whether you like it or not.


False. Oda does not have the time to supervise all the info in the Databooks. Unless you're willing to accept Zoro = Luffy.


*Spoiler*: __ 











Seraphoenix said:


> yes, he faced them as an equal which means they were equals. You have comprehension problems?


Fighting someone as an equal is not the same as being equal to them. Luffy was fighting Kaido as an equal for many chapters.


----------



## Eustathios (Mar 20, 2022)

TheMoffinMan said:


> Then you got others saying Kizaru could 1v2 Kaido & BM. Usually not a good idea to judge by the extreme opinions.


I haven't seen anyone claim that.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Mar 20, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> False. Oda does not have the time to supervise all the info in the Databooks. Unless you're willing to accept Zoro = Luffy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


How do you know Oda doesn’t have time? Don’t insert your fanfics as truth. The author of the databook is Oda. That’s what it says on the cover.

it says he fought as an equal. This is simple English. It means they are equals. Don’t make yourself look like an idiot because you can’t handle the truth.


----------



## Eustathios (Mar 20, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> How do you know Oda doesn’t have time? Don’t insert your fanfics as truth. The author of the databook is Oda. That’s what it says on the cover.


Can't find the interview right now but I'll link it when I do. It basically stated that Oda doesn't have time to check every single entry and they're written by a foreign promotional company. Luffy = Zoro, Vista showing swordsmanship on par with or superior to Mihawk's, Sabo's status are just a few things they got wrong. 


Seraphoenix said:


> it says he fought as an equal. This is simple English. It means they are equals. Don’t make yourself look like an idiot because you can’t handle the truth.


Sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Perrin (Mar 20, 2022)

Mihawk wins. Mid diff.
His epithet is a mistranslation from the phonetic into a faux ami that we western readers believe to be ‘Hawk Eyes’ is in fact - ‘Hack Ice’. He received it after stealing Chinjaos treasure from the ice continent at age 4 and it is believed no ice can stay his sword and freezing attacks will have no effect on him.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Joker55 (Mar 20, 2022)

Aokiji


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Mar 20, 2022)

Mihawk extreme diff.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 20, 2022)

Kuzan
The admirals we're said to be the "greatest military powers" of the WG and Mihawk was part of the WG so Admirals > Mihawk

*Also there was a databooks that said Mihawk's rival Shanks was "strong enough" to fight "on par" with the Admirals with a fruit.*

Also, Mihawk confirmed Marineford Whitebeard is stronger than him. Ace novel confirms Marineford Whitebeard is stronger than Shanks. Kuzan was arguably superior to Marineford Whitebeard in their clash.

This scaling is all consistent.

Akainu >= Kuzan >= Kizaru > MF Whitebeard > Mihawk >= Shanks

I think Shanks and Mihawk still have room to grow stronger given their ages which is why Mihawk is waiting for someone who can help him surpaohis own limits. Shanks can but Mihawk won't fight him when he's not at his best.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 20, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> And people say Admirals aren't underrated when we have others claiming they're YC1 level


There is at least one user who says fujitora is the strongest character….


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 20, 2022)

Aokiji extreme.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 20, 2022)

Can anyone seriously tell me how Mihawk or Shanks defeats a serious bloodlusted Kizaru? There's a reason he was confident enough to go fight Kaido or Big Mom.

It'll end up like Beckman, they'll watch from below as Kizaru spams Yasakani no Magatama. They ain't healing like Marco and they ain't blocking all those beams of light unless it's with their bodies. Their Haki also isn't strong enough to stop the lasers from piercing as we've NEVER seen Kizaru's lasers get blocked, only dodged implying they are highly lethal and destructive. Fujitora wields gravity which is implied as strong as light, has the best Observation Haki in the series, and has top tier fruit with awakening which is comparable to Advanced Conquerors.

Basically the Admirals have everything Shanks and Mihawk have.
Advanced Ryou and Observation.
While Shanks and Mihawk have Advanced Conquerors, Admirals have Top Tier fruits with Awakenings.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 20, 2022)

How does mihawk win this?

Aokij has better feats, portrayal, better observation, better coa , op devil fruit, can fight 10 days against the strongest df in offensively power, confirmed stronger.

High to extreme.


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 20, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> How does mihawk win this?
> 
> Aokij has better feats, portrayal, better observation, better coa , op devil fruit, can fight 10 days against the strongest df in offensively power, confirmed stronger.
> 
> High to extreme.


Exactly my point. Not only robin confirms it but it's stated multiple times. Fujitora isn't even confirmed a swordsman in databooks nor manga. Oda recently confirmed characters he considered swordsmen and included Shanks but not Fujitora. He's basically implying Mihawk > Shanks but not Fujitora.

This place seems more like a popularity contest with majority sheep mentality. Aokiji is literally confirmed stronger and no one can even explain how Mihawk could defeat Kizaru in 1v1.

I'm starting to realize how much I underestimated the Admirals.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Mar 20, 2022)

if mihawk is > shanks then aokiji has precisely zero chance of beating him


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 20, 2022)

Here's another one that confirms Admirals > Shanks. Shanks is used as a footstool for Admirals.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 20, 2022)

trance said:


> if mihawk is > shanks then aokiji has precisely zero chance of beating him


If mihawk is >shanks, then that means admiral is also>shanks


Reminder, that mihawk was tickling all throughout his body, getting excited, ready to get spread inbetween from an admiral, while he pulled up to shanks like 🫡


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 20, 2022)

Can go either way


----------



## trance (Mar 20, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> If mihawk is >shanks, then that means admiral is also>shanks
> 
> 
> Reminder, that mihawk was tickling all throughout his body, getting excited, ready to get spread inbetween from an admiral, while he pulled up to shanks like 🫡


except a pathetically sick and weak WB two tapped akainu while shanks stands relative to a much stronger and healthier WB


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 20, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Kuzan
> *The admirals we're said to be the "greatest military powers" of the WG* and Mihawk was part of the WG so Admirals > Mihawk


At face value this means admiral group > shichibukai

Aokiji's support (Akainu and Kizaru) is a LOT greater than Mihawk's support (other 6 warlords) so this isn't solid evidence for or against anyone here


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 20, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> At face value this means admiral group > shichibukai
> 
> Aokiji's support (Akainu and Kizaru) is a LOT greater than Mihawk's support (other 6 warlords) so this isn't solid evidence for or against anyone here


Why would robin, make an already obvious statement?

At face value when talking to a japanese translator it means indivually, and combined


----------



## arv993 (Mar 21, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Exactly my point. Not only robin confirms it but it's stated multiple times. Fujitora isn't even confirmed a swordsman in databooks nor manga. Oda recently confirmed characters he considered swordsmen and included Shanks but not Fujitora. He's basically implying Mihawk > Shanks but not Fujitora.
> 
> This place seems more like a popularity contest with majority sheep mentality. Aokiji is literally confirmed stronger and no one can even explain how Mihawk could defeat Kizaru in 1v1.
> 
> I'm starting to realize how much I underestimated the Admirals.


Mihawk can blow away lazers with slashes. How is this unfathomable? he also has good COO 

We already saw what old Rayleigh can do against kizaru, he can't handle someone liken mihawk who is slightly above shanks.


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 21, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Mihawk can blow away lazers with slashes. How is this unfathomable? he also has good COO
> 
> We already saw what old Rayleigh can do against kizaru, he can't handle someone liken mihawk who is slightly above shanks.


No one is the series has even attempted to slash away his lasers which are ALWAYS dodged or taken through the abdomen. I think you're underestimating how destructive the Pica Pica fruit is. Mihawk can easily keep up with Kizaru's speed but he can't deflect hundreds of his beams. You don't seem to realize that Mihawk essentially would need hundreds of arms to deflect them all as they all travel the same Speed simultaneously. It's literally impossible to block them all with only two arm even IF they could be blocked.

Lmao, Casual Kizaru was beating sweaty and panting Rayleigh mid diff on HIS terms in a sword battle. Kizaru didn't even fight his own style like in the "Z" movie or Marineford. Kizaru never took to the sky, which Mihawk nor Shanks, nor Beckman has ANY answer for and spam lasers. Kizaru still had awakening in his back pocket also lol.

Now tell me how Shanks or Mihawk defeats an Airborne Kizaru who just spams Lasers and is the Fastest character in the verse along with having advanced Armament and Observation Haki and can match advanced Conquerors with his awakening...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Mar 21, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> No one is the series has even attempted to slash away his lasers which are ALWAYS dodged or taken through the abdomen. I think you're underestimating how destructive the Pica Pica fruit is. Mihawk can easily keep up with Kizaru's speed but he can't deflect hundreds of his beams. You don't seem to realize that Mihawk essentially would need hundreds of arms to deflect them all as they all travel the same Speed simultaneously. It's literally impossible to block them all with only two arm even IF they could be blocked.
> 
> Lmao, Casual Kizaru was beating sweaty and panting Rayleigh mid diff on HIS terms in a sword battle. Kizaru didn't even fight his own style like in the "Z" movie or Marineford. Kizaru never took to the sky, which Mihawk nor Shanks, nor Beckman has ANY answer for and spam lasers. Kizaru still had awakening in his back pocket also lol.
> 
> Now tell me how Shanks or Mihawk defeats an Airborne Kizaru who just spams Lasers and is the Fastest character in the verse along with having advanced Armament and Observation Haki and can match advanced Conquerors with his awakening...


You people keep saying Kizaru fought Rayleigh in his own style like it's a knock on Rayleigh. How do you know that wasn't Kizaru's best chance of winning? After he failed to capture the SHs he was so enraged that he captured 500 pirates. That's how angry he was that he failed. That sounds like he was trying his best. 

Spamming lasers as some auto win is stupid af. There is this thing called haki. Kizaru jumping up makes him an easy target for a haki wind slash.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## arv993 (Mar 21, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> No one is the series has even attempted to slash away his lasers which are ALWAYS dodged or taken through the abdomen. I think you're underestimating how destructive the Pica Pica fruit is. Mihawk can easily keep up with Kizaru's speed but he can't deflect hundreds of his beams. You don't seem to realize that Mihawk essentially would need hundreds of arms to deflect them all as they all travel the same Speed simultaneously. It's literally impossible to block them all with only two arm even IF they could be blocked.
> 
> Lmao, Casual Kizaru was beating sweaty and panting Rayleigh mid diff on HIS terms in a sword battle. Kizaru didn't even fight his own style like in the "Z" movie or Marineford. Kizaru never took to the sky, which Mihawk nor Shanks, nor Beckman has ANY answer for and spam lasers. Kizaru still had awakening in his back pocket also lol.
> 
> Now tell me how Shanks or Mihawk defeats an Airborne Kizaru who just spams Lasers and is the Fastest character in the verse along with having advanced Armament and Observation Haki and can match advanced Conquerors with his awakening...


Lol mid diff. Stop right there. Kizaru got crowned hard, he was getting stalemated by a rusty old Rayleigh and was so frustrated that he had to go take it out on fodder. The dude is so overrated. Rayleigh could keep up, mihawk will beat him upper high diff.

Yeah shanks or mihawk can close the gap like ray did or push the slashes. Or use COO to dodge it. You're reaching if you think they can't even touch it when they can interact with magma and ice.


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 21, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Lol mid diff. Stop right there. Kizaru got crowned hard, he was getting stalemated by a rusty old Rayleigh and was so frustrated that he had to go take it out on fodder. The dude is so overrated. Rayleigh could keep up, mihawk will beat him upper high diff.
> 
> Yeah shanks or mihawk can close the gap like ray did or push the slashes. Or use COO to dodge it. You're reaching if you think they can't even touch it when they can interact with magma and ice.


I like how you dodged the lasers but anyways

You're joking right? Please tell me you're joking. Rayleigh only got to SCRATCH Kizaru when he straight up ignored Rayleigh and underestimated to go neg the Strawhats. Lmao, Rayleigh was sweaty ASF while Kizaru was casual and making jokes while hyping himself, "good job Rayleigh, you're holding back an admiral all by yourself". Dude was fighting Rayleigh in Rayleigh's own specialty, swordsmanship and he ain't even a swordsman. Oda confirmed the swordsmen of One Piece also. Mihawk would get filled with holes by an Airborne Kizaru who Mihawk can do NOTHING against.

They CAN'T FLY! How hard is it to stop being biased and look at their arsenals? I like Yonko wayyyy more than admirals but I won't be bias to their abilities in combat. Kizaru's vivrecard implies he's the fastest character in the verse. Rayleigh only closed the gap because Kizaru was engaging HIM and pushing Rayleigh to "sweaty" mode. Kizaru never tried to just blitz towards the sky and spam Lasers everywhere because plot saved the Strawhat's and Supernova's lives. Kizaru is also lazy.

You did NOT just compare magma and Ice to LIGHT did you? It's highly implied Kizaru has the strongest fruit of the three time and time again in canon and movies but is the least proficient in Haki potentially. Akainu boosts ONE of the highest offensive powers of fruits not THE highest. When you can show me ANYONE blocking Kizaru's lasers I'll concede. Whitebeard got penetrated like a hooker and same for Marco who's lucky he had Regen. Lasers are ALWAYS dodged in One Piece.

I believe they can block them but not hundreds of them simultaneously lol you can block something that travels the same speed unless you can block them all simultaneously. That's IMPOSSIBLE to do. Kizaru was ready to fight Kaido and/or Big Mom for a reason and Akainu only stopped him because of RYUMA'S hype


----------



## arv993 (Mar 21, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> I like how you dodged the lasers but anyways
> 
> You're joking right? Please tell me you're joking. Rayleigh only got to SCRATCH Kizaru when he straight up ignored Rayleigh and underestimated to go neg the Strawhats. Lmao, Rayleigh was sweaty ASF while Kizaru was casual and making jokes while hyping himself, "good job Rayleigh, you're holding back an admiral all by yourself". Dude was fighting Rayleigh in Rayleigh's own specialty, swordsmanship and he ain't even a swordsman. Oda confirmed the swordsmen of One Piece also. Mihawk would get filled with holes by an Airborne Kizaru who Mihawk can do NOTHING against.
> 
> ...


I literally said he can dodge them or use a slash to negate them.

There is manga proof that kizaru got tilted and went to go take on fodder because ray stumped him. He didn't have some overwhelming advantage. That's sad that kizaru couldn't even outright beat a 77-year-old retired dude.


If you are using movies as cannon, sabo literally stopped the pica pica with a fire wall. Any reasonable top tier can use some aoe  attack to negate the light. You think kizaru can just auto kill whitebeard with lasers? 

Kizaru talked a big game but would have went with an armada or couple admirals. That dude couldn't even overwhelm Marco or geriatric Rayleigh and is going to lose eos sanji. He's not at the level of kaido or shanks.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 21, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Kizaru fought Rayleigh in his own style like it's a knock on Rayleigh. How do you know that wasn't Kizaru's best chance of winning?


Lol because kizaru own men told him to take it easy and not use lasers or any destrutive thing whilst on sabaody.


Seraphoenix said:


> he was so enraged that he captured 500 pirates


Yeah, you act like that was some rayleigh, it was due to kuma betrayal.


Seraphoenix said:


> spamming lasers


Kizaru mixes up his style, if he was on his island with just him or rayleigh,mihawk, he would start getting very destrutive just look at yasnami no mi, how is mihawk stopping that?


----------



## Great Potato (Mar 21, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Here's another one that confirms Admirals > Shanks. Shanks is used as a footstool for Admirals.



You realize _"on par"_ means that one is equal and not inferior, right?

The link you posted just says that he's powerful enough to fight against Marine Admirals, and I fail to see how that helps your case here.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 21, 2022)

Great Potato said:


> You realize _"on par"_ means that one is equal and not inferior, right?


Another one said big mom and kaido are equal and may suprass the admiral rank.


Great Potato said:


> The link you posted just says that he's powerful enough to fight against Marine Admirals, and I fail to see how that helps your case here.


Really find it hard to believe the WG is letting someone superior then aokiji get kicked out especially if it wants a "deep cleansing." and full on power in the world now.


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 21, 2022)

Great Potato said:


> You realize _"on par"_ means that one is equal and not inferior, right?
> 
> The link you posted just says that he's powerful enough to fight against Marine Admirals, and I fail to see how that helps your case here.


I never said it was anything less than extreme diff though right? It's just given combat abilities, the Admirals should be the favorites to edge out a win. My name is ShWanks for goodness sakes.

Key word is "enough". They used him as a gate keeper to "Admiral level"


----------



## Shunsuiju (Mar 21, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Here's another one that confirms Admirals > Shanks. Shanks is used as a footstool for Admirals.


The same thing was said about Marco. Being able to fight =/= equal.


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 21, 2022)

Shunsuiju said:


> The same thing was said about Marco. Being able to fight =/= equal.


Difference is, Gorosei who don't have DBZ scouters overestimated Marco is all. Shanks is being mentioned by actual people who work on the story not in verse characters who have zero knowledge of another's true combat level.

If Oda is word of God then the people who help the canon material are his messengers.


----------



## Eustathios (Mar 21, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Difference is, Gorosei who don't have DBZ scouters overestimated Marco is all. Shanks is being mentioned by actual people who work on the story not in verse characters who have zero knowledge of another's true combat level.
> 
> If Oda is word of God then the people who help the canon material are his messengers.


The Gorosei did not compare Marco to the Admirals. You're confusing your sources here. The Databooks said Shanks can fight on par with the Admirals and they (Databook Deep Blue)  said the same thing about Marco.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 21, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> The Gorosei did not compare Marco to the Admirals. You're confusing your sources here. The Databooks said Shanks can fight on par with the Admirals and they (Databook Deep Blue)  said the same thing about Marco.


I'm not, I though you were referencing the Gorosei imply Marco was Yonko lvl which is the same as Admiral lvl.

Honestly I rate Marco highly though. I actually have him slightly under Shanks and Luffy in my tier list. Kizaru had no way of outting Marco's Regen which is why Onigumo cuffs Marco. Kizaru would win in a drawn out battle as he'd exhaust Marco's Regen limit but it would be a low high diff fight like 7/10 diff. Marco was physically stronger than Kizaru and just as fast. Marco honestly has equal stats to the Admirals, he just lacks the Haki and attack potency that they have Is all.


----------



## arv993 (Mar 21, 2022)

[





ShWanks said:


> I'm not, I though you were referencing the Gorosei imply Marco was Yonko lvl which is the same as Admiral lvl.
> 
> Honestly I rate Marco highly though. I actually have him slightly under Shanks and Luffy in my tier list. Kizaru had no way of outting Marco's Regen which is why Onigumo cuffs Marco. Kizaru would win in a drawn out battle as he'd exhaust Marco's Regen limit but it would be a low high diff fight like 7/10 diff. Marco was physically stronger than Kizaru and just as fast. Marco honestly has equal stats to the Admirals, he just lacks the Haki and attack potency that they have Is all.


Like others said on par means equal and the DB says Marco is equal to admirals so why do you dismiss oda/DB?

You're just coming across as a biased fam. You either accept both or don't accept either.

You're good at wanking characters, that's for sure whether it was shanks or now the admirals. These guys are largely not even worth luffy’s time they are endgame for sanji, sabo etc.

Shanks, mihawk are closer to kaido(WSC) than kizaru.


----------



## Van Basten (Mar 22, 2022)

Mihawk extreme diff.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Can anyone seriously tell me how Mihawk or Shanks defeats a serious bloodlusted Kizaru?



He wasn’t able to scratch Old Rayleigh.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2022)

Mihawk wins.

World’s Strongest Swordsman > World’s not strongest Admiral

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Now tell me how Shanks or Mihawk defeats an Airborne Kizaru who just spams Lasers



Is this the same airborne lasers Marco reacted to and Law’s submarine dodged?

How about you show us a panel of Kizaru being airborne and hitting a top tier with his lasers first?

Top tiers settle their fights in close quarter combat, not long range.

A fight between Mihawk and Kizaru is going to be similar to Zoro vs King.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 22, 2022)

>looks at poll results

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 22, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> He wasn’t able to scratch Old Rayleigh.


Mihawk wasn't able to scratch Vista

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> >looks at poll results



swordsmanship > hax devil fruits

it applies when discussing mihawk vs Aokiji or Zoro vs law

Reactions: Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 22, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> swordsmanship > hax devil fruits
> 
> it applies when discussing mihawk bs Aokiji or Zoro vs law

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Mihawk wasn't able to scratch Vista



that’s true 

mihawk has a title putting him above old Rayleigh though

how about kizaru?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 22, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> that’s true
> 
> mihawk has a title putting him above old Rayleigh though
> 
> how about kizaru?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trance (Mar 22, 2022)

admirals aren't top tiers so mihawk slices n dices the pothead and the cripple


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 22, 2022)

trance said:


> admirals aren't top tiers so mihawk slices n dices the pothead and the cripple


When did @Seraphoenix take over this trances account?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Mar 22, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> When did @Seraphoenix take over this trances account?


nice meme

although, his shanks stan tendencies have rubbed off on me if only because i want to watch the kaido and BM legions (mostly BM tho) writhe in agony when that fateful day comes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Mar 22, 2022)

@MrPopo to answer your question for reals?

i've partially converted to the yonk legion to prepare for if the admirals really don't turn out to be that strong while still remaining partially in the admiral camp in case they do

besides BM, i like hyping the yonko but i still like hyping up the admirals too, this way no matter what happens i minimize my disappointment

tldr-

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Mar 22, 2022)

there is no honor among tier specialists

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 22, 2022)

trance said:


> @MrPopo to answer your question for reals?
> 
> i've partially converted to the yonk legion to prepare for if the admirals really don't turn out to be that strong while still remaining partially in the admiral camp in case they do
> 
> ...


Losing to sanji is that bad


----------



## trance (Mar 22, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Losing to sanji is that bad


sanji has come a long way since vergo fractured his leg and doffy clapped him

queen breaking his sword on sanji's back was very hype

i still don't know if he'll beat an admiral in a true 1v1 but if it does happen, i won't be mad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 22, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> How does mihawk win this?
> 
> Aokij has better feats, portrayal, better observation, better coa , op devil fruit, can fight 10 days against the strongest df in offensively power, confirmed stronger.
> 
> High to extreme.


Post a higher quality image please


----------



## Empathy (Mar 22, 2022)

Going with Mihawk with extreme difficulty, just based on his greater relevance to the story. Probably an even higher difficulty battle than when Aokiji fought Akainu.


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 22, 2022)

Lmao you sure about that? Seeing as yk upcoming chapters as well as recent ones are about OP fruits And their awakenings. Honestly Oda chose to give Luffy advanced Conquerors before Awakening as well as Kid and Law fighting on par with one of the strongest Yonko with only awakening.

OP Fruit Awakening >= Advanced Conquerors
OP Fruit > Supreme Meigo

Whitebeard's Gura Gura Fruit was praised not his Supreme Meito

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 22, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Is this the same airborne lasers Marco reacted to and Law’s submarine dodged?
> 
> How about you show us a panel of Kizaru being airborne and hitting a top tier with his lasers first?
> 
> ...


Yes, just like Luffy outspeed non holding back Mihawk consistently...
Or how about Vista stalemating Mihawk?
Or how about Crocodile stopping Mohawk?
How's about Jozu?

Don't try the anti-feat game here. ALL those characters you named have plot.

Also, Ask Whitebeard and Marco who got filled with holes and never once Scratched Kizaru. The same Whitebeard who is confirmed stronger than Mihawk and Shanks.

I'm not bias just cuz a character is cool.

Zoro is fighting Fujitora AFTER he fights Mihawk and becomes the WSS. Luffy has to become the Pirate King before the war against the WG starts. Luffy and Mihawk confirmed Zoro will become WSS before Luffy becomes Pirate King. Makes sense seeing as how the Admirals are deemed the WG greatest military power and Mihawk was considered part of the WG.

Kaido >= Linlin > Dragon >= Akainu > Kuzan > Ryokugyu > Fujitora = Kizaru > Marineford Whitebeard > Mihawk >= Shanks > Teach >= Luffy


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Yes, just like Luffy outspeed non holding back Mihawk consistently...



This never happened.



ShWanks said:


> Or how about Vista stalemating Mihawk?



That's fine.



ShWanks said:


> Or how about Crocodile stopping Mohawk?



Mihawk blocked Crocodile's attack.



ShWanks said:


> How's about Jozu?



What's the issue with Jozu? Nobody is hurting him with a long range attack.



ShWanks said:


> Don't try the anti-feat game here. ALL those characters you named have plot.



I'm not playing any "anti-feat" game, in fact I don't even believe in that term to begin with. I'm specifically referring to your strategy of Kizaru being far away and airbone and spamming lasers. That strategy is not going to work on any top tiers.

It's pretty straight forward, attacks from long range are easier to dodge and react to compared to attacks from close or medium range. This isn't something unique to Kizaru btw. I don't think Mihawk is defeating any top tier by standing far away spamming air slashes, nor do I think Kaido is beating any top tiers by flying in the sky and spamming Boro Breath.

Fights are won in close range combat. Kizaru is at his most deadliest against other top tiers when he's fighting in close range combat. In other words, Kizaru is at his most deadly when he's using his sword, kicks, and lasers at close range. Your strategy of Kizaru being far away spamming lasers at Mihawk will just lead to none of those lasers hitting Mihawk. Kizaru needs to get up close and personal if he wants to hurt Mihawk.



ShWanks said:


> Also, Ask Whitebeard and Marco who got filled with holes and never once Scratched Kizaru. The same Whitebeard who is confirmed stronger than Mihawk and Shanks.



I don't recall once questioning the damage output of Kizaru's lasers.




ShWanks said:


> I'm not bias just cuz a character is cool.



Noted.



ShWanks said:


> Zoro is fighting Fujitora AFTER he fights Mihawk and becomes the WSS.



Proof?




ShWanks said:


> Luffy has to become the Pirate King before the war against the WG starts.



Agreed.



ShWanks said:


> Luffy and Mihawk confirmed Zoro will become WSS before Luffy becomes Pirate King.



This never happened. All Mihawk said is that becoming Pirate King is harder than surpassing him.



ShWanks said:


> Makes sense seeing as how the Admirals are deemed the WG greatest military power and Mihawk was considered part of the WG.



I see. Going by that logic, the 7 Original Shichibukai are equal to the full might of the Marines, correct? Or are we picking and choosing his hype statements to believe in?



ShWanks said:


> Kaido >= Linlin > Dragon >= Akainu > Kuzan > Ryokugyu > Fujitora = Kizaru > Marineford Whitebeard > Mihawk >= Shanks > Teach >= Luffy



Informative.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 22, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> This never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's agree to disagree because Luffy literally dodged everything Mihawk threw at him after Mihawk specifically apologized to Shanks for not "holding back his blade" against Luffy.

Mihawk stopped Crocodile no matter how you look at it whether he blocked him or not. Fact is, Mihawk stopped his pursuit once Crocodile entered the fray.

You realize Diamonds can are brittle right? Blunt force can break it. It's much easier to burn or break diamond than to cut it. Ace would toast Jozu with Flame Emperor and Enel's 200,000,000 volts is one of the most dangerous attacks in One Piece, even more so than a King Punch. We saw what Kuzan's Ice did. Akainu would burn him to charcoal. Magellan would Poison him to death with Hydra. Boa would turn him to stone via a touch from her arrow or body. Etc etc

Difference is, Mihawk cannot fly when he spams so he's much more susceptible to ranged counter attacks unlike Kizaru who can go high enough to get out of range or Big Mom or Kaido etc. It's a part of combat versatility and broaden your advantage on almost every terrain.

You do realize Kizaru's Yasakani No Magatama has never been dodged when you're in his sights right? Marco blocked it cuz Whitebeard could do jack against it. It's AOE can be massive if Kizaru wants, see film "Z". Mihawk can't grow extra limbs so he isn't deflecting them all. Even then, he has ZERO ways of hitting an Airborne Kizaru so point goes in favor of Kizaru.

My, point was Kizaru's lasers hit Whitebeard and Marco yet you made it seem as though because Marco tanked them and healed from them that all Top Tiers could replicate that feat. They're fast enough to hit the WSM and potent enough to deal decent damage at an uncharged rate.

Luffy said Zoro has to become WSS to be worthy of being the right hand of the Pirate King. That's two instances of Zoro reaching his goal before Luffy. Do you seriously believe we'll get to One Piece "the name of the series" before Zoro defeats a current character? Mihawk's only relevance is that he's the WSS and that can change easily with Shiryu lol.

Maybe, at all their Primes the Shichibukai are equal to the Marines. We just underrated most of them. Prime Kuma and Moriah alone could take on most of the military themselves excluding the Admirals, Garp and Sengoku given their abilities. There was no Fuji or Ryo at the time. Mihawk can take an Admiral. Boa's hax should work on most of if not all of them and her fruit has never implied to have a restriction making it one of the most haxed fruits ever. Crocodile could handle crowd control. Jinbei is a powerhouse and if water is nearby he's doing massive damage. Doflamingo could just cause chaos. But


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Let's agree to disagree because Luffy literally dodged everything Mihawk threw at him after Mihawk specifically apologized to Shanks for not "holding back his blade" against Luffy.



Mihawk hit Luffy with a long range attack with his eyes closed.






ShWanks said:


> Mihawk stopped Crocodile no matter how you look at it whether he blocked him or not. Fact is, Mihawk stopped his pursuit once Crocodile entered the fray.



Sure.



ShWanks said:


> You realize Diamonds can are brittle right? Blunt force can break it. It's much easier to burn or break diamond than to cut it. Ace would toast Jozu with Flame Emperor and Enel's 200,000,000 volts is one of the most dangerous attacks in One Piece, even more so than a King Punch. We saw what Kuzan's Ice did. Akainu would burn him to charcoal. Magellan would Poison him to death with Hydra. Boa would turn him to stone via a touch from her arrow or body. Etc etc



Highly doubt it. Jozu's diamond defense + his skill with CoA means he should be able to block any long range attack.



ShWanks said:


> Difference is, Mihawk cannot fly when he spams so he's much more susceptible to ranged counter attacks unlike Kizaru who can go high enough to get out of range or Big Mom or Kaido etc. It's a part of combat versatility and broaden your advantage on almost every terrain.



Kaido can fly and Marco had no problem reacting to his Boro Breath last chapter. What's your explanation for that? Marco can react to anyone's long range attacks, he's pretty fast and it's a lot easier to react to long range attacks compared to close range attacks.




ShWanks said:


> You do realize Kizaru's Yasakani No Magatama has never been dodged when you're in his sights right?



Show me a panel of that attack harming a top tier.




ShWanks said:


> Marco blocked it cuz Whitebeard could do jack against it.



Very baseless claim. Why wouldn't Whitebeard be able to react to an attack that Marco reacted to? And Whitebeard was completely calm and joking about how bright the light is.



ShWanks said:


> It's AOE can be massive if Kizaru wants, see film "Z". Mihawk can't grow extra limbs so he isn't deflecting them all.



Long range attacks are easier to react to compared to close range attacks. Marco had no trouble reacting to either of Kizaru or Kaido's long range "airborne" attacks. Kizaru is not doing anything to Mihawk from far away.

Why do you think Kizaru decided to engage in close range combat with Rayleigh? What you're saying and what is shown in the manga are contradicting each other.




ShWanks said:


> Even then, he has ZERO ways of hitting an Airborne Kizaru so point goes in favor of Kizaru.



A stalemate is not a point in Kizaru's favour lol.



ShWanks said:


> My, point was Kizaru's lasers hit Whitebeard and Marco yet you made it seem as though because Marco tanked them and healed from them that all Top Tiers could replicate that feat.



No, my point is that if Marco is fast enough to react to that attack and he's not a top tier, then obviously other top tiers can also react to that attack. I'm not saying they are going to stand there and tank the attack because they don't have a phoenix fruit, but they will have no problem dodging it or canceling it out with their on long range attacks.

Again, fights are settled in close range combat. Kaido's Thunder Bagua is far harder to dodge than Boro Breath. A sword slash or laser from Kizaru at close range is harder to dodge than Kizaru shooting lasers from far away.




ShWanks said:


> They're fast enough to hit the WSM



There's no proof that Kizaru can hit Whitebeard with lasers while Kizaru is far away in the sky.




ShWanks said:


> Luffy said Zoro has to become WSS to be worthy of being the right hand of the Pirate King. That's two instances of Zoro reaching his goal before Luffy. Do you seriously believe we'll get to One Piece "the name of the series" before Zoro defeats a current character?



Yeah, why not? The series does not end after One Piece is discovered so I see no issue with Zoro fighting the WSS after One Piece is discovered.




ShWanks said:


> Mihawk's only relevance is that he's the WSS and that can change easily with Shiryu lol.



Why would Shiryu go after Mihawk? It was stated that the Blackbeard Pirates are interested in devil fruit users. Shiryu has no reason to pursue Mihawk, at least no reason presented in the manga so far.




ShWanks said:


> Maybe, at all their Primes the Shichibukai are equal to the Marines. We just underrated most of them. Prime Kuma and Moriah alone could take on most of the military themselves excluding the Admirals, Garp and Sengoku given their abilities. There was no Fuji or Ryo at the time. Mihawk can take an Admiral. Boa's hax should work on most of if not all of them and her fruit has never implied to have a restriction making it one of the most haxed fruits ever. Crocodile could handle crowd control. Jinbei is a powerhouse and if water is nearby he's doing massive damage. Doflamingo could just cause chaos. But



The statement was referring to the pre-timeskip Shichibukai in their current forms, not their primes. Are the pre-timeskip Shichubukai equal to the Marines, yes or no?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 22, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Mihawk hit Luffy with a long range attack with his eyes closed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao that panel you just posted proved my entire point. Mihawk has a limited range as he indicates here. He can't touch Kizaru if he who has far more range of he plays it safe.

Kizaru was fighting Marco while Mihawk was fight Vista.

Portrayal here is clear.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Mihawk has a limited range as he indicates here. He can't touch Kizaru if he who has far more range of he plays it safe.



I find it amusing that you insist on Kizaru's superiority while also insisting that Kizaru needs to always keep his distance in order to "play it safe". Keeping your distance and playing it safe is a sure sign of superiority.

And yeah let's pretend that Mihawk has limited range when panels like this exist. None of Kizaru's long range lasers are landing on Mihawk. This will be my last reply since this isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Shunsuiju (Mar 22, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Can anyone seriously tell me how Mihawk or Shanks defeats a serious bloodlusted Kizaru? There's a reason he was confident enough to go fight Kaido or Big Mom.


He'll have to get past Rayleigh first.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Mar 22, 2022)

kizaru being willing to go confront two yonko just shows how fearless he is

its by no means an indication of how his power level compares to that of character X


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 23, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> This never happened. All Mihawk said is that becoming Pirate King is harder than surpassing him.


What Shwanks mean is that in chapter 1033, 6 , and 51 I think. Luffy has told zoro he needs the wss on his crew or he'll be in trouble, which is implying by the time luffy finds the one piece zoro will already be wss, and we know the war with the wg starts *after *the one piece is found, and the admirals are the world government bodyguards as seen via greenbull in mJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 23, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> What Shwanks mean is that in chapter 1033, 6 , and 51 I think. Luffy has told zoro he needs the wss on his crew or he'll be in trouble, which is implying by the time luffy finds the one piece zoro will already be wss, and we know the war with the wg starts *after *the one piece is found, and the admirals are the world government bodyguards as seen via greenbull in mJ


Finally, someone with decent reading comprehension skills. I hate spoon feeding all the time. No wonder Authors troll when asked about their work.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## jesusus (Mar 23, 2022)

WSFP (World's Strongest Fight Postponer) Mihawk would lose seeing as serious Mihawk stalemated a bored Vista then desperately begged him to postpone their duel along with the other duels he conveniently all postponed to an unspecified date. This would explain why Mihawk has no scars and is undefeated. You can't be beaten or scarred if you never finish a fight 

Post-Skip Mihawk should win, he's the endgoal for Zoro, extreme diff probably as with most top tier match ups barring Big Mom and her 10 weaknesses


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 23, 2022)

jesusus said:


> WSFP (World's Strongest Fight Postponer) Mihawk would lose seeing as serious Mihawk stalemated a bored Vista then desperately begged him to postpone their duel along with the other duels he conveniently all postponed to an unspecified date. This would explain why Mihawk has no scars and is undefeated. You can't be beaten or scarred if you never finish a fight
> 
> Post-Skip Mihawk should win, he's the endgoal for Zoro, extreme diff probably as with most top tier match ups barring Big Mom and her 10 weaknesses


I never even considered that Shanks and Mihawk got stronger over the timeskip lol. Though I doubt they did because Mihawk implied he hasn't fought seriously In a long time during Reverie arc and NO ONE is stupid enough to challenge a Yonko besides maybe Weevil, Kid and Luffy so he should still be the same strength as well.

I do think age 47 is peak age in One Piece though. Marineford Kuzan, Urouge, Primebeard, Big Mom, etc we're all around 46-48 when they hit their prime. Shanks has far more potential than Mihawk does though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 23, 2022)

Akainu vs Whitebeard (strongest on both sides.)
Kizaru vs marco (2nd strongest on both sides.
Aokiji vs Jozu (3rd strongest on both sides.)
Mihawk vs Vista( 4th strongest on both sides)

the portrayal is clear, the admirals were the one sitting like kings not mihawk


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 23, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> How does mihawk win this?
> 
> Aokij has better feats, portrayal, better observation, better coa , op devil fruit, can fight 10 days against the strongest df in offensively power, confirmed stronger.
> 
> High to extreme.


Do you have a higher quality pic


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 23, 2022)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Do you have a higher quality pic


I think


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 23, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Akainu vs Whitebeard (strongest on both sides.)
> Kizaru vs marco (2nd strongest on both sides.
> Aokiji vs Jozu (3rd strongest on both sides.)
> Mihawk vs Vista( 4th strongest on both sides)
> ...


W the portrayal is so clear. Mihawk still has room to grow. He's only 43 while all Admirals are above peak age 47.

That's why he's looking for someone stronger than Shanks so he can get pushed extreme diff and grow during battle and surpass his own current limits. Shanks could do it but Mihawk won't fight a one armed man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 23, 2022)

*Spoiler*: _Ignore this_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



巨大 Huge, Gigantic, Enermous



*Spoiler*: __ 



戦力 Military Strength, Fighting Power in context
*Spoiler*: __ 



加担-support; participation; assistance; complicity; conspiracy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 24, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ignore this_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao their too biased. It doesn't feel right for Admirals to be stronger than their fav Mihawk and Shanks cuz they "look cool"

This is exactly why Big Mom got crapped on so much. It's a popularity thing. Fact is, Admirals > Mihawk >= Shanks.

Admirals literally have better feats, portrayal, statements, and on paper abilities, versatility, stamina, and durability. Shanks literally may only have better endurance due to his impressive will power/CoC


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 24, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ignore this_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ShWanks said:


> Lmao their too biased. It doesn't feel right for Admirals to be stronger than their fav Mihawk and Shanks cuz they "look cool"
> 
> This is exactly why Big Mom got crapped on so much. It's a popularity thing. Fact is, Admirals > Mihawk >= Shanks.
> 
> Admirals literally have better feats, portrayal, statements, and on paper abilities, versatility, stamina, and durability. Shanks literally may only have better endurance due to his impressive will power/CoC


How do know it's not just the group as a whole?


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 24, 2022)

xmysticgohanx said:


> How do know it's not just the group as a whole?


I was waiting on that. Because Admirals are deployed 1 at a time lol they NEVER fight as a group unless it's a full scale war. There's no damage controlling here. I had to accept Mihawk, Kaido, & AKAINU > Shanks so it's time people accept Admirals > Mihawk >= Shanks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Mar 24, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> I was waiting on that. Because Admirals are deployed 1 at a time lol they NEVER fight as a group unless it's a full scale war. There's no damage controlling here. *I had to accept Mihawk, Kaido, & AKAINU > Shanks* so it's time people accept Admirals > Mihawk >= Shanks




He's just a butthurt Shanks fan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 24, 2022)

Shunsuiju said:


> He's just a butthurt Shanks fan


Not butthurt but I thought the name gave it away. I mean I'm literally named ShWANKs.

Also if I were butthurt there would be no reason for me to put Big Mom above Shanks but I did.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> to put Big Mom above Shanks but I did.



You can’t be serious


----------



## Shunsuiju (Mar 24, 2022)

Why can't people just accept Kaido, Shanks, Akainu, Big Mom and Mihawk are all equals so everyone can be happy?


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 24, 2022)

xmysticgohanx said:


> How do know it's not just the group as a whole?


It literally and narratively makes no sense for her to hype it as a whole, when thats obvious they're the strongest. 


Shunsuiju said:


> Why can't people just accept Kaido, Shanks, Akainu, Big Mom and Mihawk are all equals so everyone can be happy?


Nah, Ask yourself this is kaido,,big mom,akainu , admirals getting replaced by robots?


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 24, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> You can’t be serious


Easily. Oda couldn't even have her be defeated just removed. He also didn't let her use half her arsenal nor Spam lifespan amps lol. Big Mom could've used 10 yrs and stomped Wano War with advanced conquerors Haki + awakening. She beat Kid and Law mid diff then left them to go help Kaido instead of finishing them off while they were face first on the ground.

Also, wtf is Shanks gonna do to Lifespan Boost Big Mom in the sky? Lmao at best you can argue his CoC Haki would scare her homies but not even Kaido did that in their clash. He'd get spam nuked from the sky lol


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Easily. Oda couldn't even have her be defeated just removed. He also didn't let her use half her arsenal nor Spam lifespan amps lol. Big Mom could've used 10 yrs and stomped Wano War with advanced conquerors Haki + awakening. She beat Kid and Law mid diff then left them to go help Kaido instead of finishing them off while they were face first on the ground.
> 
> Also, wtf is Shanks gonna do to Lifespan Boost Big Mom in the sky? Lmao at best you can argue his CoC Haki would scare her homies but not even Kaido did that in their clash. He'd get spam nuked from the sky lol



ah yes the infamous “spam abilities from the sky” tactic that you always bring up that’s never actually supported in the manga

should have known, carry on


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 24, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> ah yes the infamous “spam abilities from the sky” tactic that you always bring up that’s never actually supported in the manga
> 
> should have known, carry on


I mean can you blame him you think shanks> big mom. When nothing absolutely proves that, shanks is getting killed against kidd + law. Hes literally relative to his underling

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> I mean can you blame him you think shanks> big mom. When nothing absolutely proves that, shanks is getting killed against kidd + law. Hes literally relative to his underling



Keep dreaming bro.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Mar 24, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Hes literally relative to his underling


benn being comparable to his captain is not because shanks is weak

benn is just that strong

his VC is literally hyping him not downplaying shanks

plus we don't even know if they truly are comparable

maybe wait for the actual manga before sitting so firmly on the "benn = shanks" pedestal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 24, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Keep dreaming bro.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 24, 2022)

trance said:


> benn being comparable to his captain is not because shanks is weak
> 
> benn is just that strong
> 
> his VC is literally hyping him not downplaying shanks


its  bad for shanks, he cant be > any yonko if hes relative to his underling, and benn got disrespected by kizaru


trance said:


> plus we don't even know if they truly are comparab


So vivre cards arent canon anymore?


trance said:


> maybe wait for the actual manga before sitting so firmly on the "benn = shanks" pedestal


being relative=/= equal


----------



## trance (Mar 24, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> its  bad for shanks, he cant be > any yonko if hes relative to his underling


kaido has a higher opinion of his strength than BM

ResidentSleeper


GreenEggsAHam said:


> and benn got disrespected by kizaru


yea...only after benn went back down with the rest of the crew

plus the DB or something confirms that kizaru did indeed take him seriously


GreenEggsAHam said:


> So vivre cards arent canon anymore?


the VC also mentions them being "comparable" might not even be entirely strength related


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 24, 2022)

trance said:


> kaido has a higher opinion of his strength than BM


You probably think oden> Rayleigh, Garp, Shiki too right?


trance said:


> yea...only after benn went back down with the rest of the crew


headcannon, nowhere in the manga ha ha + he has a gun, or let me guess his only shot was sneaking kizaru


trance said:


> plus the DB or something confirms that kizaru did indeed take him seriously


It says something like "kizaru knew the threat of benn beckman" then proceeds to shoot beams in front of him



trance said:


> the VC also mentions them being "comparable" might not even be entirely strength related


Thats just Artur opinion


----------



## trance (Mar 24, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> You probably think oden> Rayleigh, Garp, Shiki too right?


its always oden yall usebros have a problem with  


GreenEggsAHam said:


> headcannon, nowhere in the manga ha ha + he has a gun, or let me guess his only shot was sneaking kizaru


nope it actually happened


GreenEggsAHam said:


> It says something like "kizaru knew the threat of benn beckman" then proceeds to shoot beams in front of him


yea...after he went down to rejoin the crew

ResidentSleeper

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 24, 2022)

trance said:


> Its always oden yall usebros have a problem with


Nope, because according to you  kaido has a higher opinon on shanks then big mom, so that must mean oden> all those other guy, and kaido knows all the people I listed.


trance said:


> nope it actually happened


Manga never showed it, only anime.


trance said:


> yea...after he went down to rejoin the crew


Benn literally said he cant stop him lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 24, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> I mean can you blame him you think shanks> big mom. When nothing absolutely proves that, shanks is getting killed against kidd + law. Hes literally relative to his underling


Lol and he tried gaslighting ME. Shanks is the ONLY Yonko comparable to his underling, has no fruit, and is crippled. All the Yonko can do EVERYTHING he can do + fly + are physically stronger + have more durable bodies + have top tier fruits + have Regen abilities  + have top feats yet I'm crazy

See what I mean, it's a popularity contest all because he LOOKS COOL HURR DURR

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Mar 24, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Nope, because according to you  kaido has a higher opinon on shanks then big mom, so that must mean oden> all those other guy, and kaido knows all the people I listed.


i mean, yea he is  


GreenEggsAHam said:


> Manga never showed it, only anime.


nope


GreenEggsAHam said:


> Benn literally said he cant stop him lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 24, 2022)

trance said:


> its always oden yall usebros have a problem with
> 
> nope it actually happened
> 
> ...


Stop damage controlling. He's using facts. Kizaru showed you what would happen if he goes airborne lmao Benn could do jack and he's a marksman and his peer Shanks can't either. Heck Ben might have an easier time vs Kizaru than Shanks lol

How are you hitting the fastest lightspeed character who has future sight from a distance with low ground disadvantage? Make it make sense. Kizaru is always high for a reason lol they ain't ready for Sober Kizaru

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 24, 2022)

trance said:


> i mean, yea he is


Answer the question, is oden> Garp, Sengoku, Shiki, Rayleigh?



trance said:


> nope


Yup, check manga


----------



## trance (Mar 24, 2022)

"use facts"
"make it make sense"
"iMaGiNe A sObEr KiZaRu"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Quipchaque (Mar 24, 2022)

Mihawk extreme diffs. The story clearly depicts it as "pirate">"marines" and "protagonists">"antagonists" as seen when Whitebeard needed to be sabotaged and out of prime to lose against Akainu and Shanks made him angrily sweat while unable to prevent Luffy's escape after after Shanks showed up. Their rivals are Aokiji and Mihawk and Aokiji has chosen "antagonist" In Blackbeard while Mihawk chose "protagonist" in Shanks/Zoro/Luffy. So by extension I'd assume Mihawk edges it just like Shanks would assumably edge it vs Akainu.



trance said:


> its always oden yall usebros have a problem with
> 
> nope it actually happened
> 
> ...



Beckman legit didn't care about Kizaru cause his "boss" Shanks wanted to sent a message not to fight and outright did so twice before Kizaru's actual boss Sengoku finally gave in and this guy GreenEgg paints it like Kizaru was being an impressive hero instead of being an opportunist. Can't get anymore biased.. Definitely put him on ignore for a good reason I tell you that man.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 24, 2022)

Quipchaque said:


> Beckman legit didn't care about Kizaru cause his "boss"


He seen kizaru do it and even commentated. Kizaru couldn't do anything to benn beckman to try and not start another war.


Quipchaque said:


> GreenEgg paints it like Kizaru was being an inpressive hero instead of being an opportunist. Can't get anymore biased..


Everyone has a bias, but im not more bias then you.


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 24, 2022)

Tbh the only thing saving Mihawk these days is that he used to clash with Shanks back in the day. In terms of hype and portrayal, he's been pretty lacking and frankly not at all comparable to either the Admirals or the Yonko. Kuzan gets the nod for me.

Reactions: Optimistic 2 | Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 24, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Finally, someone with decent reading comprehension skills.


You make a lot of damning posts but this one takes the cake

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> Tbh the only thing saving Mihawk these days is that he used to clash with Shanks back in the day. In terms of hype and portrayal, he's been pretty lacking and frankly not at all comparable to either the Admirals or the Yonko. Kuzan gets the nod for me.



This post isn’t gonna age well. The Marines who got sent after Mihawk are about to get destroyed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 24, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> This post isn’t gonna age well. The Marines who got sent after Mihawk are about to get destroyed.


I mean,yeah we all agree that those Marines are going to get slaughtered. But that's part of the point. Sending random marines to capture Mihawk... that doesn't do his hype any favours especially when Kizaru implied that the Marines would have needed to make more elaborate preparations than just sending an Admiral to capture a retired Raleigh, talk less of the current Yonko or active admiral.

I'm sure in future, Mihawk will do or show something remarkable, but ATM, if we are all being honest, his hype and feats have been lackluster.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quipchaque (Mar 24, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> This post isn’t gonna age well. The Marines who got sent after Mihawk are about to get destroyed.



Yep. Indeed. Looking forward to his desperate damage control.


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 24, 2022)

Quipchaque said:


> Yep. Indeed. Looking forward to his desperate damage control.


No damage control needed, my good Sir. 

Pointing out his lack of feats now doesn't equate to claiming he won't do something more impressive in future.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 24, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> Tbh the only thing saving Mihawk these days is that he used to clash with Shanks back in the day. In terms of hype and portrayal, he's been pretty lacking and frankly not at all comparable to either the Admirals or the Yonko. Kuzan gets the nod for me.


It’s kind of ironic that Mihawk’s hype is gotten from dueling Shanks when in verse it’s the other way around. Shanks profited off Mihawk’s name lmao. We don’t know when Mihawk got the WSS title either so you can’t say “Well Shanks surpassed him” though even if he did have the title it proves nothing since neither can beat each other. You could just argue both were top tiers that early and prodigies. Kuzan and the like were Vice Admirals whereas Shanks and Mihawk were capturing WB’s attention at around current Law’s age. Yes, I’m an expert in preemptive damage control no need to acknowledge it.

Also being the only man to blacken his blade since Ryuma (who everyone at this point acknowledges is a top tier) isn’t a worthy feat?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 24, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Kizaru was fighting Marco while Mihawk was fight Vista.
> 
> *Portrayal here is clear.*


Current Zoro is beating YCs like King, and Mihawk is still his endgame.

He blackened his blade. Only other guy we know who did that was Ryuma.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> I mean,yeah we all agree that those Marines are going to get slaughtered. But that's part of the point. Sending random marines to capture Mihawk... that doesn't do his hype any favours especially when Kizaru implied that the Marines would have needed to make more elaborate preparations than just sending an Admiral to capture a retired Raleigh, talk less of the current Yonko or active admiral.
> 
> I'm sure in future, Mihawk will do or show something remarkable, but ATM, if we are all being honest, his hype and feats have been lackluster.



Why do you think random marines would be sent after the WSS? Are you calling Akainu incompetent?


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 24, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> It’s kind of ironic that Mihawk’s hype is gotten from dueling Shanks when in verse it’s the other way around. Shanks profited off Mihawk’s name lmao. We don’t know when Mihawk got the WSS title either so you can’t say “Well Shanks surpassed him” though even if he did have the title it proves nothing since neither can beat each other. You could just argue both were top tiers that early and prodigies. Kuzan and the like were Vice Admirals whereas Shanks and Mihawk were capturing WB’s attention at around current Law’s age. Yes, I’m an expert in preemptive damage control no need to acknowledge it.


All valid points. However, it is quite plausible that Shanks has surpassed Mihawk since their last duel. While we know that they were equals for a time, Shanks went on to become a Yonko several years after. Imho, that implies significant growth in some respect on his part. 
Even looking at their respective interactions with WB. Shanks stepped onto his ship, addressed him and clashed with him as an equal. Mihawk on the other hand was looking to find the distance between them, implying that he at the very least believes in the possibility of a distance between them. Surely you can see the difference in portrayal, here? 

We never got the chance to learn if Kuzan and Co. captured WB's attention in their youth, though it's worth pointing out that WB generally avoided smoke with the Marines.


Dead Precedence said:


> Also being the only man to blacken his blade since Ryuma (who everyone at this point acknowledges is a top tier) isn’t a worthy feat?


My issue is we don't know the mechanics behind how or why a sword would be darkened. Not saying it isn't note worthy, but theirs several characters who have comparable if not outright greater power than Mihawk and they haven't achieved it. Obviously more on that subject will be revealed, but I don't think raw power is the most important factor. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 24, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Why do you think random marines would be sent after the WSS? Are you calling Akainu incompetent?


Hardly. I'm just saying it doesn't do his hype any favours. We don't know that an Admiral was sent, and I reckon if one was, it would have been highlighted


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> Hardly. I'm just saying it doesn't do his hype any favours. We don't know that an Admiral was sent, and I reckon if one was, it would have been highlighted



It will be highlighted when we get the report at the end of Wano that they failed to capture them, don't worry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 24, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> It will be highlighted when we get the report at the end of Wano that they failed to capture them, don't worry.


Wouldn't that just mean Mihawk "postponed" another battle?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> Wouldn't that just mean Mihawk "postponed" another battle?



If the marines came to capture him and they failed, then that’s a clear loss for them.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Quipchaque (Mar 25, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> when in verse it’s the other way around



Not quite it isn't. Shanks surely has some hype from that duel but to act like he owes Mihawk his fame is ridiculous. And Mihawk did in fact get hype that led to him becoming wss by fighting Shanks at least equally much otherwise why was/were his duel/s legendary but his title is not for Whitebeard? And no I am not saying that Mihawk didn't have other hype before and afterwards.



ShWanks said:


> Can anyone seriously tell me how Mihawk or Shanks defeats a serious bloodlusted Kizaru?



You sound like a Charlotte dupe trying to score another point on the big bad other fanbases for calling out the overhype. Or is it Daisuke? In any case that pretentious trolling is lame. No smoking in the no smoking zone please. Bloodlusted Kizaru isn't into that shit.



ShWanks said:


> There's a reason he was confident enough to go fight Kaido or Big Mom.



And was it also reason*able*? Far from it. Smoking  pot doesn't make reasonable. Kizaru is literally slow in mind. Which isn't automatically a bad thing but to take his word for everything is no different  from smoking weed.


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 25, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> If the marines came to capture him and they failed, then that’s a clear loss for them.


That was never really the point, but sure


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 25, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> All valid points. However, it is quite plausible that Shanks has surpassed Mihawk since their last duel. While we know that they were equals for a time, Shanks went on to become a Yonko several years after. Imho, that implies significant growth in some respect on his part.


Vivre Card states Mihawk is looking for a rival to surpass Shanks, so Oda still views them as relative to each other. And I'm not one of those that uses that to imply Mihawk>Shanks, either but it's clear that Oda still wants us to see them as relative. It's about as Tell Don't Show as you can get.



Kroczilla said:


> Even looking at their respective interactions with WB. Shanks stepped onto his ship, addressed him and clashed with him as an equal. Mihawk on the other hand was looking to find the distance between them, implying that he at the very least believes in the possibility of a distance between them. Surely you can see the difference in portrayal, here?


I mean yeah but Shanks has pretty much better portrayal than just about every living character tbh. It's very easy damage control in MF actually.

-Jozu deflected his slash

We all know swordsman cut what they mean to, and this was shown with him owning Daz Bones after he initially blocked his attack.

-Stalled by Vista

Only top tier that was untouched during the war. Hancock and Doffy were as well but didn't have an extended fight with any commander unless you count Doffy parasiting Jozu, but at that point everyone disregards that cause of the implication of where Doffy would rank tier wise.

-Left as soon as Red Hair showed up

And no admiral dared to tell him to get back to his post, he pretty much deserted without any repercussions. 

For the record I actually do think Shanks>=Mihawk and that Shanks probably would win if it ever came to it, but it'd be similar to Aokiji vs Akainu and would be an absolute extreme diff fight. Just like I believe that Roger would also beat Whitebeard if it came to it, but that's mostly because Roger and Shanks are Oda's golden geese and he's not having them lose to their rivals. But going back to Roger vs Whitebeard; Roger is better imo. Roger fought WB's Captain and Xebec is known as his greatest nemesis, honestly this is about as big of an L as if Mihawk is a secret Red Hair member. So unless, WB teamed up with Roger and Garp against Xebec, which makes Xebec look even more impressive and makes me doubt that he was ever surpassed, or 3v1d BM, Kaido, Shiki then he flat out looks worse than Roger and Garp portrayal wise. 




Kroczilla said:


> We never got the chance to learn if Kuzan and Co. captured WB's attention in their youth, though it's worth pointing out that WB generally avoided smoke with the Marines.


It's possible.  They very likely were top tiers or close to it already as VAs, but until then all we have are Shanks and Mihawk's duels really. Even now Shanks and Mihawk are the youngest top tiers, excluding Luffy ofc, by a decent margin. I guess Aokiji is sort of close to Mihawk in age, but the other admirals are a lot older than those two.


Kroczilla said:


> My issue is we don't know the mechanics behind how or why a sword would be darkened. Not saying it isn't note worthy, but theirs several characters who have comparable if not outright greater power than Mihawk and they haven't achieved it. Obviously more on that subject will be revealed, but I don't think raw power is the most important factor. Just my opinion though.


I'm not using blade blackening to say Mihawk's>Roger's armament or even Rayleigh and Shanks. But it is a point that can be used against Oden who failed to blacken Emma, which is a very clear point that once Zoro does it he no question surpassed Oden. Oden probably could've if he lived to the present day or slain Kaido, but he was already 39. It makes me wonder how long Mihawk had Yoru blackened for which makes it even more impressive if it was in his early 30s or something.



Quipchaque said:


> Not quite it isn't. Shanks surely has some hype from that duel but to act like he owes Mihawk his fame is ridiculous. And Mihawk did in fact get hype that led to him becoming wss by fighting Shanks at least equally much otherwise why was/were his duel/s legendary but his title is not for Whitebeard? And no I am not saying that Mihawk didn't have other hype before and afterwards.


A lot of Shanks fame was gained from those duels since, at the time, Mihawk had more clout than him. And even now those duels are a highlight for Shanks, obviously Mihawk benefited as much from those duels as well since it's possible those were what lead people to call him the WSS. We don't know when Mihawk was declared WSS btw. He could've had them by the time they dueled and Shanks challenged him for the title but the results were always inconclusive or it's possible that Shanks being his former rival then turned Yonko and after his sheer dominance over every other Swordsman since is what lead him to being proclaimed as the WSS. We know he was already famous, but we don't know what for. 

I singled this out because it's a bit ironic when this was revealed because prior to that Mihawk's name was attached to Shanks whereas right after the duels Shanks' name was attached to Mihawk, and sometime after they had some sort of symbiotic relationship where they both equally hyped each other.


----------



## Quipchaque (Mar 25, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> We don't know when Mihawk was declared WSS btw.



We don't but that doesn't mean we can't accurately guess. Don't act like you wouldn't be able to make the rather likely guess that it was either right after Shanks lost his arm or that he earned it right about the same time as Shanks became yonko. They are stated "rivals" for a reason. They grow at a similar pace and their accomplishments are meant to have similar weight too. See Luffy and Zoro. Both to this day are portrayed as rivals in the same arc and pull off similar feats at around the same time. Then one pulls ahead and the other catches up. Besides it is a title not a golden rule. So It means little anyway when the competitors don't actively go for it which btw also goes both ways.

Anyway fundanentally we agree for the most part. One question if you don't mind. What is your source for this exact conclusion:




Dead Precedence said:


> whereas right after the duels Shanks' name was attached to Mihawk



Was this exactly stated anywhere? I have only ever heard of the broader statement that you brought up initially.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 25, 2022)

Quipchaque said:


> We don't but that doesn't mean we can't accurately guess. Don't act like you wouldn't be able to make the rather likely guess that it was either right after Shanks lost his arm or that he earned it right about the same time as Shanks became yonko. They are stated "rivals" for a reason. They grow at a similar pace and their accomplishments are meant to have similar weight too. See Luffy and Zoro. Both to this day are portrayed as rivals in the same arc and pull off similar feats at around the same time. Then one pulls ahead and the other catches up. Besides it is a title not a golden rule. So It means little anyway when the competitors don't actively go for it which btw also goes both ways.


Dude I ain't shitting on Shanks lmao. I just made that point because at the time of their duels Shanks was an upstart wheras Mihawk was already a "made man", even if they were complete equals and you want to argue it even makes Mihawk look worse that he can't beat a green upstart, people's reactions are going to be "WTF who is this guy and how is he able to equally clash with Mihawk?" Obviously they both gained a lot from the duels worldwide but Mihawk was already the one with a name when they fought.  Prior to this (and it still goes on) people just say that Mihawk has hype because he was a former rival to Shanks, and I mean it's true Oda hypes up Shanks more but it's just funny that it turned out that way. 

Also I don't get the point in telling me it's a title not a rule, when I already said I think Shanks would probably beat him if it came to it. But I also said the same of Roger and Whitebeard.


----------



## Quipchaque (Mar 25, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Dude I ain't shitting on Shanks lmao



Never claimed that. I simply don't see how what you say is fully accurate. Unless you have a source that I forgot about that is. which is why I would like to ask where you got the second statement that I quoted half a min ago is coming from? What's the source for that specific claim.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 25, 2022)

Quipchaque said:


> Never claimed that. I simply don't see how what you say is fully accurate. Unless you have a source that I forgot about that is. which is why I would like to ask where you got the second statement that I quoted half a min ago is coming from? What's the source for that specific claim.


I'm trying to find that quote that says that most of Shanks' fame is from dueling Mihawk which was in the Ace novel, but that might actually might not be up to date. And I ain't reading that garbage to verify 100 percent LOL. 

"17- Shanks had several duels with Mihawk and every one of them have made the headlines. Furthermore, most of Shanks’ fame comes from those duels. It is also said that he does not seek to become the Pirate King."

It was this when the news just broke out of that novel and it was posted everywhere, but that might not up to date. I mean Mihawk also made a name for himself prior to the Great Age of Piracy wheras Shanks was still making a name for himself as well, so that's kind of what also triggered that comment.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 25, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> This post isn’t gonna age well. The Marines who got sent after Mihawk are about to get destroyed.


I don't know man, gorosei are seeming pretty nonchalant these recent few chapters. Mihawk per his words is trembling from excitment getting a chance to face an admiral


----------



## Quipchaque (Mar 25, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> in the Ace novel,



ah alright. Thanks for the info and for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 25, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> I don't know man, gorosei are seeming pretty nonchalant these recent few chapters. Mihawk per his words is trembling from excitment getting a chance to face an admiral



You’ll see the reaction of the World Government after the defeat, don’t worry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 25, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> You’ll see the reaction of the World Government after the defeat, don’t worry.


When the world government is focused on a closed country, you know its bad.

Just look at them, chilling, clearly mihawk got spreaded or flee'd to shanks, I mean what can he do? 
use his coc coating? in fact mihawk is lucky, if an admiral is on the ship he has to hold back, since he has sailors with him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 25, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> in fact mihawk is lucky, if an admiral is on the ship he has to hold back, since he has sailors with him.



you already got your excuses ready for when the marines lose? I’m impressed

“The admiral was holding back bro! ”

no excuses, you’re taking an L if mihawk is not in impel down the next time we see him

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 25, 2022)

Also remove the spoilers from your post before you get yourself banned by one of the OL mods lol cmon bro


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 25, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> This post isn’t gonna age well. The Marines who got sent after Mihawk are about to get destroyed.


 
well the marines are trash below the rank of admiral besides Garp so that doesn't really do anything hype wise of Mihawk.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Mar 25, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> I'm trying to find that quote that says that most of Shanks' fame is from dueling Mihawk which was in the Ace novel, but that might actually might not be up to date. And I ain't reading that garbage to verify 100 percent LOL.
> 
> "17- Shanks had several duels with Mihawk and every one of them have made the headlines. Furthermore, most of Shanks’ fame comes from those duels. It is also said that he does not seek to become the Pirate King."
> 
> It was this when the news just broke out of that novel and it was posted everywhere, but that might not up to date. I mean Mihawk also made a name for himself prior to the Great Age of Piracy wheras Shanks was still making a name for himself as well, so that's kind of what also triggered that comment.





Quipchaque said:


> ah alright. Thanks for the info and for sharing.


This is the exact quote:

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 25, 2022)

Quipchaque said:


> Mihawk extreme diffs. The story clearly depicts it as "pirate">"marines" and "protagonists">"antagonists" as seen when Whitebeard needed to be sabotaged and out of prime to lose against Akainu and Shanks made him angrily sweat while unable to prevent Luffy's escape after after Shanks showed up. Their rivals are Aokiji and Mihawk and Aokiji has chosen "antagonist" In Blackbeard while Mihawk chose "protagonist" in Shanks/Zoro/Luffy. So by extension I'd assume Mihawk edges it just like Shanks would assumably edge it vs Akainu.
> 
> 
> 
> Beckman legit didn't care about Kizaru cause his "boss" Shanks wanted to sent a message not to fight and outright did so twice before Kizaru's actual boss Sengoku finally gave in and this guy GreenEgg paints it like Kizaru was being an impressive hero instead of being an opportunist. Can't get anymore biased.. Definitely put him on ignore for a good reason I tell you that man.



wait wtf in aokiji's record makes one think he is legit working for blackbeard with no agenda? That is just delusional lol. The man who is a garp fanboy and let the strawhats go is a true partisan of blackbeard yeah that makes total sense.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 25, 2022)

Skaddix said:


> well the marines are trash below the rank of admiral besides Garp so that doesn't really do anything hype wise of Mihawk.



why would an admiral not be sent after mihawk?

either an admiral is sent after mihawk or akainu is incompetent 

an admiral was sent to dressrosa after all. This mission is much more dangerous


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 25, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> you already got your excuses ready for when the marines lose? I’m impressed
> 
> “The admiral was holding back bro! ”
> 
> no excuses, you’re taking an L if mihawk is not in impel down the next time we see him


Buggy: So uh hawkeye what happen?

Mihawk: I don't know last thing I heard  before I blacked out was "gravito blade."

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 25, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Buggy: So uh hawkeye what happen?
> 
> Mihawk: I don't know last thing I heard  before I blacked out was "gravito blade."



Akainu: “what happened Fujitora-Kun?  “

Fujitora: “forgive me for spending the last 3 months in the emergency room, he was too strong”

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Velocity (Mar 25, 2022)

Nothing yet suggests Mihawk is strong enough to defeat an Admiral and he has never defeated anyone, as far as we're aware, that would scale him to an Admiral either.

So of course Aokiji wins. Dude is basically on the same level as Akainu, who Mihawk definitely would never be able to beat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 25, 2022)

All Mihawk has going for him is being Shanks former rival. One became a Yonko and the other a Warlord....

His feats are trash being held by Vista. And it doesn't help no one besides him and Zoro give a single shit about being the world's strongest swordsman...even characters that use blades dont care. Doubly doesn't help that Oda decided not to have any strong samurai on Wano...a place where u might expect people to care about such titles. Instead we got washed up Samurais, heirs to Oden that fall well short, and a joke Orochi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 25, 2022)

Quipchaque said:


> Not quite it isn't. Shanks surely has some hype from that duel but to act like he owes Mihawk his fame is ridiculous. And Mihawk did in fact get hype that led to him becoming wss by fighting Shanks at least equally much otherwise why was/were his duel/s legendary but his title is not for Whitebeard? And no I am not saying that Mihawk didn't have other hype before and afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blah blah blah tell me how Shanks beat airborne Kizaru....

Benn gave you a preview of how it would turn out stop being biased and insulting me to avoid giving a proper response.


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 25, 2022)

Velocity said:


> Nothing yet suggests Mihawk is strong enough to defeat an Admiral and he has never defeated anyone, as far as we're aware, that would scale him to an Admiral either.
> 
> So of course Aokiji wins. Dude is basically on the same level as Akainu, who Mihawk definitely would never be able to beat.


Right, Akainu would stomp this vote but apparently Akainu>>Kuzan lol


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 25, 2022)

trance said:


> "use facts"
> "make it make sense"
> "iMaGiNe A sObEr KiZaRu"


Stop crying and explain how he's beating airborne Kizaru lmao you're stuck


----------



## trance (Mar 25, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Stop crying and explain how he's beating airborne Kizaru lmao you're stuck


i don't have to explain shit

you're the one wanking kizaru like he's unbeatable in the air lmao

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 25, 2022)

trance said:


> i don't have to explain shit
> 
> you're the one wanking kizaru like he's unbeatable in the air lmao


Exactly cuz you can't think of shit

Kizaru > "Cool Guy"

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 25, 2022)

And he's not unbeatable in the air. Just for those that have no means of hitting him while he's airborne. Doffy can fly, yet he's getting blitzed before he can take flight and even if he does I'm certain Shanks or Mihawk could send a CoC slash fast enough to hit someone of his speed. Kizaru >>>>>>>>> Doffy in speed so even if you had the arsenal, it has to be fast enough unless you yourself can fly.


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 25, 2022)

Mihawk is the WSS and there’s not much reason to doubt that other than a few seconds clash against Vista in an extremely inconsistent arc. He’s stronger or at worst equal to Shanks and hence most likely stronger than Aokiji.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Velocity (Mar 25, 2022)

Ezekjuninor said:


> Mihawk is the WSS and there’s not much reason to doubt that other than a few seconds clash against Vista in an extremely inconsistent arc. He’s stronger or at worst equal to Shanks and hence most likely stronger than Aokiji.


I really dunno why you believe he is "stronger than or, at worst, equal to Shanks". Where do people even get this from? You might have had a reason to believe that back when we thought Shanks was already an Emperor when he met Luffy but we know different now.

Six years after Shanks lost his arm and Mihawk no longer wanted to duel him, Shanks became an Emperor. He is de facto one of the four strongest pirates in the world and, quite possibly, currently the most powerful pirate among the Emperors.

It simply makes no sense at all to believe Mihawk would somehow equal or surpass an Emperor when he was never a rival to one.


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 25, 2022)

Velocity said:


> I really dunno why you believe he is "stronger than or, at worst, equal to Shanks". Where do people even get this from? You might have had a reason to believe that back when we thought Shanks was already an Emperor when he met Luffy but we know different now.
> 
> Six years after Shanks lost his arm and Mihawk no longer wanted to duel him, Shanks became an Emperor. He is de facto one of the four strongest pirates in the world and, quite possibly, currently the most powerful pirate among the Emperors.
> 
> It simply makes no sense at all to believe Mihawk would somehow equal or surpass an Emperor when he was never a rival to one.



It's that simple

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Velocity (Mar 25, 2022)

Ezekjuninor said:


> It's that simple


So all you’ve got is a title you can’t even back up? That’s the hill you’re choosing to die on? At least Shanks ended a war just by showing up, a war we should note Mihawk abandoned as soon as Shanks appeared, and is spoken of very highly by Whitebeard and Kaidou - his fellow Emperors - and even the Gorosei themselves. What hype does Mihawk have? Asking Vista politely to postpone their duel until a later date?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 25, 2022)

Velocity said:


> So all you’ve got is a title you can’t even back up?


His title alone is one of the greatest hype in OP

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 25, 2022)

Ezekjuninor said:


> Mihawk is the WSS and there’s not much reason to doubt that other than a few seconds clash against Vista in an extremely inconsistent arc. He’s stronger or at worst equal to Shanks and hence most likely stronger than Aokiji.


Hes at  equal to shanks and being nice, no way the WG let go of someone whos above yonko in power.  And that has nothing to do with aokiji.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 25, 2022)

Velocity said:


> So all you’ve got is a title you can’t even back up?



It's our job to back up a title that the author of One Piece gave one of his One Piece characters? 



Velocity said:


> At least Shanks ended a war just by showing up, a war we should note Mihawk abandoned as soon as Shanks appeared



Mihawk left because he has a personal relationship with Shanks. Were you expecting Mihawk to be willing to cut down Shanks subordinates? That would put quite the strain on their friendhsip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 25, 2022)

Oda needs to take a break from Onigashima and show us the outcome of Mihawk vs the Marines.

Someone is taking a big L when the outcome of that fight is revealed, only question is who.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 25, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Oda needs to take a break from Onigashima and show us the outcome of Mihawk vs the Marines.
> 
> Someone is taking a big L when the outcome of that fight is revealed, only question is who.


Should be obvious by now. Marines are taking Ls everywhere.


Zoro's final opponent isn't going to be a prisoner.


Velocity said:


> So all you’ve got is a title you can’t even back up? That’s the hill you’re choosing to die on? At least Shanks ended a war just by showing up, a war we should note Mihawk abandoned as soon as Shanks appeared, and is spoken of very highly by Whitebeard and Kaidou - his fellow Emperors - and even the Gorosei themselves. What hype does Mihawk have? Asking Vista politely to postpone their duel until a later date?





GreenEggsAHam said:


> Hes at  equal to shanks and being nice, no way the WG let go of someone whos above yonko in power.


His official title is the WSS. He is factually equal to or stronger than Shanks until proven otherwise as Shanks is clearly a SWORDSMAN.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> And that has nothing to do with aokiji.


If Shanks is anything like Kaido/BM which his portrayal would suggest he's very close to them if not stronger than BM, and Mihawk is at the very least equal to him, then it doesn't look good for Aokiji.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Sablés (Mar 25, 2022)

These threads have been going for well over a decade.
I really wonder what the losers of the "Mihawk is Yonko/Admiral level" are going to do. 17+ years of agenda and narratives going down the drain ought to be mind shattering.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Mar 25, 2022)

Sablés said:


> These threads have been going for well over a decade.
> I really wonder what the losers of the "Mihawk is Yonko/Admiral level" are going to do. 17+ years of agenda and narratives going down the drain ought to be mind shattering.


They have been aging like milk for years, but there are still stubborn posters who refuse to see the obvious.

Same usual suspects. You would think Zoro's showcase/Wano's hype for swordsman/the concept of black blades/Infusion would have shut these posters up, but nah they dig deeper and deeper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sablés (Mar 25, 2022)

Furinji Saiga said:


> They have been aging like milk for years, but there are still stubborn posters who refuse to see the obvious.
> 
> Same usual suspects.


I would think King would have made them give up at this point.

The whole Vista downplay was that someone headcanon'd as "YC3" could give Mihawk a fight. Yet Zoro just plowed through a first mate without even blackening his blade.

There is nowhere for Mihawk to be _but _Admiral/Yonko level at this point.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 26, 2022)

Mihawk could kill a yonko in a fair fight on screen and some people would still call him Tobbi Roppo level

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2022)

LMAOOOOOOOOO

@GreenEggsAHam 

your boy Fujitora got off paneled by mihawk


----------



## Sablés (Mar 26, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOO
> 
> @GreenEggsAHam
> 
> your boy Fujitora got off paneled by mihawk


2-3 months and we'll finally get answers

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brian (Mar 26, 2022)

Sablés said:


> These threads have been going for well over a decade.
> I really wonder what the losers of the "Mihawk is Yonko/Admiral level" are going to do. 17+ years of agenda and narratives going down the drain ought to be mind shattering.



more like all Mihawk doubters are going to be cutdown when the time arrives

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2022)

Sablés said:


> 2-3 months and we'll finally get answers



I already know what their excuse is gonna be 

“Fujitora was holding back, he couldn’t use his fruit”

that’s the excuse everytime 

 

literally impossible that anyone is even going to TOUCH zoro’s final opponent before Zoro gets his re-match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sablés (Mar 26, 2022)

Brian said:


> more like all Mihawk doubters are going to be cutdown when the time arrives


Drinking all those tears are gonna make me fatter than Big Mom 



A Optimistic said:


> I already know what their excuse is gonna be
> 
> “Fujitora was holding back, he couldn’t use his fruit”
> 
> ...


Forgot this man got taken to town by Sabo and his lackeys

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 26, 2022)

I don't even get the Vista YC3 argument to downplay Mihawk. Where does that come from, Vista's rank in the WB pirates is YC5. By the fan made YC# tiers logic Mihawk shouldn't even be Jack level 

It's just more reason why it's all nonsense

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2022)

Sablés said:


> Forgot this man got taken to town by Sabo and his lackeys



people are always quick to shout “stalemate vista!!!” At the top of their lungs but always forget nobody has landed a blow on mihawk

meanwhile Fujitora was on life support and covered in bandages after reverie. It’s especially funny when you consider the revo commanders have a similar bounty to members of the flying six


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2022)

Also Aokiji has lost his only fight with a top tier in the series and somehow that’s hype that he beats mihawk according to these people

losing a fight and losing a leg is hype now? Catching Ls is evidence that you can defeat the World’s Strongest Swordsman and Zoro’s final opponent? 

Aokiji is going to lose his other leg if he tries fighting mihawk


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 26, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> people are always quick to shout “stalemate vista!!!” At the top of their lungs but always forget nobody has landed a blow on mihawk
> 
> meanwhile Fujitora was on life support and covered in bandages after reverie. It’s especially funny when you consider the revo commanders have a similar bounty to members of the flying six


People are also quick to shout that WSS portrayal doesn't count cuz it's "just hype" but at the same time turn around and use admiral hype to justify their point

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trance (Mar 26, 2022)

mihawk wank is just zoro wank with extra steps

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 26, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> People are also quick to shout that WSS portrayal doesn't count cuz it's "just hype" but at the same time turn around and use admiral hype to justify their point


Probably coz the Admirals have had better portrayal overall. Doesn't mean Mihawk might not end up being stronger. A good chance of that happening in fact. But at the moment, it's my view that the guy with the better feat and portrayal should take this. Doesn't mean the result won't change in a few months or so when hopefully we see what Mihawk is all about


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2022)

trance said:


> mihawk wank is just zoro wank with extra steps



is it wanking if everything stated is true?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> Probably coz the Admirals have had better portrayal overall. Doesn't mean Mihawk might not end up being stronger. A good chance of that happening in fact. But at the moment, it's my view that the guy with the better feat and portrayal should take this. Doesn't mean the result won't change in a few months or so when hopefully we see what Mihawk is all about



You still think they have better portayal after we found out the revo commanders have a bounty similar to the flying six?


----------



## trance (Mar 26, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> is it wanking if everything stated is true?


you have a point

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sablés (Mar 26, 2022)

trance said:


> mihawk wank is just zoro wank with extra steps


Other way around for me. Zoro wank is just wank for the Hawk.

One day, me and the Zoro legion are gonna go opposite ways. I'll lose, but it'll be glorious.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2022)

At the end of the day, the SBS only singled out one Shichibukai being in trouble and that was Hancock.

That along with the panel of the Gorosei stating that this Reverie was cursed means that the Marines failed to capture Mihawk/Weevil/Buggy.

No matter how you spin it, that’s an L of epic proportions if you failed to capture 3/4 of the Shichibukai.


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 26, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> You still think they have better portayal after we found out the revo commanders have a bounty similar to the flying six?


Could have sworn that most folks don't necessarily equate bounty to strength...



A Optimistic said:


> At the end of the day, the SBS only singled out one Shichibukai being in trouble and that was Hancock.
> 
> That along with the panel of the Gorosei stating that this Reverie was cursed means that the Marines failed to capture Mihawk/Weevil/Buggy.
> 
> No matter how you spin it, that’s an L of epic proportions if you failed to capture 3/4 of the Shichibukai.


One would expect Mihawk to butcher a fleet of fodder marines. Its an L, but not for the Admirals


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> Could have sworn that most folks don't necessarily equate bounty to strength...



Bounty = threat level, and strength is a major factor in that decision. Not the only factor, but a major one. So yes the Revos having bounties similar to the flying six is dehype for them. 



Kroczilla said:


> One would expect Mihawk to butcher a fleet of fodder marines. Its an L, but not for the Admirals



You keep saying this but can’t give one logical reason why Akainu would not send Admirals after Mihawk and Weevil.

Especially when it was determined that an Admiral was needed for someone like Doflamingo and PH Luffy/Law.


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 26, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Bounty = threat level, and strength is a major factor in that decision. Not the only factor, but a major one. So yes the Revos having bounties similar to the flying six is dehype for them.


I'm just hoping you maintain this energy in the King/Queen debates.

But to the point, the relatively low bounty could simply mean the Revos operate differently from Pirates i.e. in a more secretive manner. Especially since in terms of overall power, Doffy had them up there with the Yonko and WG.


A Optimistic said:


> You keep saying this but can’t give one logical reason why Akainu would not send Admirals after Mihawk and Weevil.
> 
> Especially when it was determined that an Admiral was needed for someone like Doflamingo and PH Luffy/Law


Probably coz things are much more chaotic. They have multiple potential "Doflamingos" to deal with, the possibility that Sabo and the Revos are still on the run, not to mention all the shit going on in Wano. Plus the fact that they can only afford to send 2 admirals to try and deal with all of that given that 1 admiral must always be present to help guard the Celestial dragons.

Also didn't Akainu put Fujitora on Luffy hunting duties till further notice?

Its quite possible Mihawk didn't make the cut solely due to lack of manpower


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Mar 26, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> That along with the panel of the Gorosei stating that this Reverie was cursed means that the Marines failed to capture Mihawk/Weevil/Buggy.
> 
> No matter how you spin it, that’s an L of epic proportions if you failed to capture 3/4 of the Shichibukai.


Okay I will bite. 

What does Mihawk beating the Marines meant to accomplish ? 

Are you saying he is going to be taking out an Admiral offscreen ? is that your prediction ?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> I'm just hoping you maintain this energy in the King/Queen debates.







Kroczilla said:


> But to the point, the relatively low bounty could simply mean the Revos operate differently from Pirates i.e. in a more secretive manner. Especially since in terms of overall power,



The World Government declared Dragon is the most wanted man in the world, one would think his subordinates would also have a large bounty due to that. But either way, the overall point was is that we haven't seen anyone with a Flying Six bounty touch the WSS yet, I don't really agree with your claim that the Admirals are portrayed better.



Kroczilla said:


> Doffy had them up there with the Yonko and WG.



I interpreted that scene as Doflamingo simply listing all the different factions in One Piece. If you determine that as Doflamingo claiming all those factions as being similar in strength, then you got to keep the same energy for the Shichibukai because Doflamingo mentioned them as well.

So, is the Shichibukai up there with the Yonko and the WG? I know it's impossible for you to think the Shichibukai are up there because you believe Mihawk is portrayed worse than every Yonko and Admiral (how anyone can be portrayed worse than Big Mom I'm not exactly sure but oh well)

So ya there's a bit of a contradiction here.



Kroczilla said:


> Probably coz things are much more chaotic. They have multiple potential "Doflamingos" to deal with, the possibility that Sabo and the Revos are still on the run, not to mention all the shit going on in Wano.



Even if there are multiple "Doflamingos" to deal with, one would think the smartest decision would be to send the Admirals after the strongest "Doflamingos", correct?




Kroczilla said:


> Plus the fact that they can only afford to send 2 admirals to try and deal with all of that given that 1 admiral must always be present to help guard the Celestial dragons.



Okay so you agree that they can send out 2 Admirals and I think an Admiral is going after Mihawk and Weevil...so what do we disagree on?

That's 2 Admirals. Coby is enough for Hancock and we already know a Vice Admiral is going after Buggy.




Kroczilla said:


> Also didn't Akainu put Fujitora on Luffy hunting duties till further notice?



No.

Akainu said Fujitora can't return to a marine base until he kills Luffy. Luffy is now on Wano. Akainu knows Luffy is on Wano. Akainu said he refuses to send troops to Wano. Therefore Akainu does not expect Fujitora to go after Luffy at the moment. Hence why we see Fujitora sailing on a marine ship with marine troops speaking to Akainu.

Akainu sent him on another mission. And that mission is going after one of the Shichibukai.




Kroczilla said:


> Its quite possible Mihawk didn't make the cut solely due to lack of manpower



You can't have your cake and eat it too. Either Akainu is an incompetent leader for sending fodder after Mihawk or he sent an Admiral after Mihawk, which is it?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2022)

Furinji Saiga said:


> Okay I will bite.
> 
> What does Mihawk beating the Marines meant to accomplish ?
> 
> Are you saying he is going to be taking out an Admiral offscreen ? is that your prediction ?



My predication is that the Marines will fail to capture Mihawk, Buggy, and Weevil. They will retreat from Mihawk and Weevil because they are too strong meanwhile Buggy will run away (he already said that's what his plan is).

Will an Admiral be defeated off panel? No. The admirals will only be defeated during the final war when the Straw Hats beat them. But they won't succeed in capturing anyone but Hancock, that's why she was singled out in that SBS.

Therefore the marines retreating is the only remaining option. And retreating is an L because it means they failed their mission.

What's your prediction?


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Mar 26, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> My predication is that the Marines will fail to capture Mihawk, Buggy, and Weevil. They will retreat from Mihawk and Weevil because they are too strong meanwhile Buggy will run away (he already said that's what his plan is).
> 
> Will an Admiral be defeated off panel? No. That's for the final war when the Straw Hats beat them. But they won't succeed in capturing anyone but Hancock, that's why she was singled out in that SBS.
> 
> ...


Well it depends on what they send. Fodder Marines up to even Vice Admirals is just a waste. 

Then there is SSG which has hype but is an unknown quality. I think Mihawk will escape the Marines, but I am not sure if he will fight an Admiral. 

In the scenario no Admiral is sent, then its hardly that much hype if Mihawk escapes fodder Marines. 

In the scenario an Admiral is sent, but the Marines failed to capture him, well all that proves is he is very powerful but not necessarily more powerful than the Admirals. It can be an unfinished fight where both exchange attacks and it ends with Mihawk leaving and the Marine Admiral unable to capture him. 

Honestly I do not put much stock in this Warlord hunt, as a hype piece. I am more interested in Zoro vs Mihawk at the end of the series or whenever that takes place as the true showcase of his status and abilities.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2022)

Furinji Saiga said:


> Well it depends on what they send. Fodder Marines up to even Vice Admirals is just a waste.
> 
> Then there is SSG which has hype but is an unknown quality. I think Mihawk will escape the Marines, but I am not sure if he will fight an Admiral.
> 
> ...



we’ll see what direction oda takes

my main motivation for being so invested in this upcoming fight is I’m tired of a large percentage of posters putting mihawk in a tier below every Yonko and every admiral

it’s been happening non stop since marineford. This upcoming fight is the best chance to shut a lot of people up and I can’t wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 26, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> The World Government declared Dragon is the most wanted man in the world, one would think his subordinates would also have a large bounty due to that. But either way, the overall point was is that we haven't seen anyone with a Flying Six bounty touch the WSS yet, I don't really agree with your claim that the Admirals are portrayed better.



We haven't seen much of Mihawk. The point is we know Bounty doesn't speak to strength, hence the Revos low bounty shouldn't be a factor of note. Even using the "low end" showing doesn't change the fact that the Admirals overall have better portrayal.



A Optimistic said:


> I interpreted that scene as Doflamingo simply listing all the different factions in One Piece. If you determine that as Doflamingo claiming all those factions as being similar in strength, then you got to keep the same energy for the Shichibukai because Doflamingo mentioned them as well.


The Warlords are part of the WG. Remind me again which force exactly is referred to as the *Greatest Military Powers of the World Government*


A Optimistic said:


> So, is the Shichibukai up there with the Yonko and the WG? I know it's impossible for you to think the Shichibukai are up there because you believe Mihawk is portrayed worse than every Yonko and Admiral (how anyone can be portrayed worse than Big Mom I'm not exactly sure but oh well)


Its possible Mihawk (and probably Weevil as well) shows something more "tangible" in future, but atm, no they aren't. Especially since the story explicitly tells us that the Admirals were always superior. 

As for Big mom, there isn't a character in the series who has tanked repeated attacks on the scale that she has and kept on trucking, all while not using AdCoc. Her hype and feats are extremely solid despite the occasional gag moments here and there. You yourself claimed that Law and Kid together could defeat anyone in the series, yet against BM, despite all the plot power in the world, they only managed a BFR.


A Optimistic said:


> Even if there are multiple "Doflamingos" to deal with, one would think the smartest decision would be to send the Admirals after the strongest "Doflamingos", correct?


Doesn't seem like they rank the warlords the same way we do.


A Optimistic said:


> Okay so you agree that they can send out 2 Admirals and I think an Admiral is going after Mihawk and Weevil...so what do we disagree on?
> 
> That's 2 Admirals. Coby is enough for Hancock and we already know a Vice Admiral is going after Buggy.


How exactly is Coby enough for Hancock. In all likelihood her being in trouble in due to an Admiral coming for her. They could equally have sent a VA for Mihawk. As I reco, there's still a situation with the Revos and Vivi that would arguably demand an Admiral's attention as well.


A Optimistic said:


> No.
> 
> Akainu said Fujitora can't return to a marine base until he kills Luffy. Luffy is now on Wano. Akainu knows Luffy is on Wano. Akainu said he refuses to send troops to Wano. Therefore Akainu does not expect Fujitora to go after Luffy at the moment. Hence why we see Fujitora sailing on a marine ship with marine troops speaking to Akainu.
> 
> Akainu sent him on another mission. And that mission is going after one of the Shichibukai.


Yep. Probably Hancock. 


A Optimistic said:


> You can't have your cake and eat it too. Either Akainu is an incompetent leader for sending fodder after Mihawk or he sent an Admiral after Mihawk, which is it?


Maybe it's a case of literally having little resources left and multiple issues cropping up one after the other. Him sending a VA doesn't make him a bad leader, just a desperate one. 


Also for clarity, not saying an Admiral definitely wasn't sent to get Mihawk, but there's no indication that one was. And even if one was, save for Mihawk straight up defeating him, it wouldn't prove Mihawk was necessarily superior. Just that he's strong enough to escape.


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 26, 2022)

Also for the record, I have always had Mihawk as Admiral lvl at the least. I also think Yonko > Admirals pretty decisively hence why I don't have Mihawk on par with any Yonko.

My saying Aokiji wins is just am acknowledgement of the fact that he currently has better feats and portrayal. I mean, I would give him the W over Fuji for those same reasons. Doesn't mean I don't think Fuji is a top tier.

This obviously could all change if or when Mihawk does something in future, but for now, I haven't seen any compelling reason to change my stance.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> We haven't seen much of Mihawk. The point is we know Bounty doesn't speak to strength, hence the Revos low bounty shouldn't be a factor of note. Even using the "low end" showing doesn't change the fact that the Admirals overall have better portrayal.



Why do you keep saying "we" know bounty doesn't speak to strength? You may think that and that's fine but I made my position clear. In my opinion, bounty = threat level and strength plays a role into that. If you disagree with me then that's fine. But I definitely don't agree with you on that matter.




Kroczilla said:


> The Warlords are part of the WG. Remind me again which force exactly is referred to as the *Greatest Military Powers of the World Government*



The three Admirals. As a group.



Kroczilla said:


> Its possible Mihawk (and probably Weevil as well) shows something more "tangible" in future, but atm, no they aren't. Especially since the story explicitly tells us that the Admirals were always superior.



When did the story tell us that the Admirals were superior to Mihawk? And why did Mihawk try attacking Whitebeard in the same chapter Aokiji and Kizaru did at the start of Marineford? You talk about portrayal but conveniently ignore portrayal that disagrees with your stance, why is that? 




Kroczilla said:


> As for Big mom, there isn't a character in the series who has tanked repeated attacks on the scale that she has and kept on trucking, all while not using AdCoc.



All this tells me is that Big Mom has the best durability in the series, something I never denied. Mihawk has a different fighting style and doesn't allow people to land blows on him at all. Can you atleast admit that Mihawk is superior in that category?




Kroczilla said:


> Her hype and feats are extremely solid despite the occasional gag moments here and there.



Not really. Mihawk cutting the iceburg with a no named casual slash is actually more impressive than Big Mom's Ikkoku attack.




Kroczilla said:


> You yourself claimed that Law and Kid together could defeat anyone in the series, yet against BM, despite all the plot power in the world, they only managed a BFR.



I made this claim before the fight was over, because I was under the assumption that Law and Kidd would defeat her with their own strength alone. That was clearly not the case so I don't believe that Kidd and Law can defeat anyone in the series anymore. My stances always change when new information is presented.




Kroczilla said:


> Doesn't seem like they rank the warlords the same way we do.



Based on what?




Kroczilla said:


> How exactly is Coby enough for Hancock.



Why can't Coby be enough for her? Rayleigh said haki blooms in the middle of battle and Wano and WCI have shown us that people can grow tremendously in strength in the middle of a fight. 




Kroczilla said:


> In all likelihood her being in trouble in due to an Admiral coming for her.



Doubt it.




Kroczilla said:


> They could equally have sent a VA for Mihawk.



They could have just shown us a vice admiral if that was the case like they did for Buggy. Why hide a vice admiral for one Shichibukai and show a vice admiral for another Shichibukai? Does that make sense for you?




Kroczilla said:


> As I reco, there's still a situation with the Revos and Vivi that would arguably demand an Admiral's attention as well.



I doubt it. CP-0 should be enough to handle a defeated group of Revos and Vivi.



Kroczilla said:


> Yep. Probably Hancock.



There is actually a 0% chance that Fujitora is going after Hancock. Hancock lives in the Calm Belt and Oda purposely showed us that Fujitora is not in the Calm Belt.




Kroczilla said:


> Maybe it's a case of literally having little resources left and multiple issues cropping up one after the other. Him sending a VA doesn't make him a bad leader, just a desperate one.



Sending a force that you know will 100% get defeated is a sign of a bad leader. Unlike you, I am confident that Akainu is an excellent Fleet Admiral and would never send anyone below the rank of Admiral to chase pirates as powerful as Mihawk and Weevil.



Kroczilla said:


> Also for clarity, not saying an Admiral definitely wasn't sent to get Mihawk, but there's no indication that one was. And even if one was, save for Mihawk straight up defeating him, it wouldn't prove Mihawk was necessarily superior. Just that he's strong enough to escape.



There is no chance of Mihawk escaping. Because if Mihawk wanted to escape, he would have done so _before_ the marines showed up. Remember when Mihawk told Perona to leave because of what's being discussed at Reverie? Mihawk could have escaped as well but choose not to.

This means that Mihawk has no intention of running away, meaning it's the Marines who will be escaping. The only question is, what forces will the Marines be sending?


But I'll end this debate here, we're just going in circles. We'll find the outcome of this fight in a few months I imagine, and then I look forward to having a chat with you then.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> Also for the record, I have always had Mihawk as Admiral lvl at the least. I also think Yonko > Admirals pretty decisively hence why I don't have Mihawk on par with any Yonko.
> 
> My saying Aokiji wins is just am acknowledgement of the fact that he currently has better feats and portrayal. I mean, I would give him the W over Fuji for those same reasons. Doesn't mean I don't think Fuji is a top tier.
> 
> This obviously could all change if or when Mihawk does something in future, but for now, I haven't seen any compelling reason to change my stance.



I'll admit I don't quite understand how someone who's lost their only fight against another top tier (aokiji) has better feats and portrayal than a top tier who has not had a single scratch on him for over 1,000 chapters but we can agree to disagree.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 26, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> I'll admit I don't quite understand how someone who's lost their only fight against another top tier (aokiji) has better feats and portrayal than a top tier who has not had a single scratch on him for over 1,000 chapters but we can agree to disagree.


I find this weird too tbh. Like only way I can rationalize it is looking at it from like a UFC or boxing fan's perspective of, "Well he faced the best which it's better to take an L against top competition than be undefeated against a bunch of no names." But that would just hinge on Shanks not being a top tier years ago, which I doubt at this point. Yeah Aokiji deserves his props for pushing Akainu to an extreme diff, and I acknowledge that he probably did lose to plot, as in if there was no need for there to be a winner then I can see him having endless draws with Akainu like WB/Roger and Shanks/Mihawk, but at the end of the day an L is an L.

Taking Jozu's arm is pretty nice though you gotta admit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 26, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> The three Admirals. As a group.


True. However it definitely doesn't help Mihawk's case in terms of hype.


A Optimistic said:


> Why do you keep saying "we" know bounty doesn't speak to strength? You may think that and that's fine but I made my position clear. In my opinion, bounty = threat level and strength plays a role into that. If you disagree with me then that's fine. But I definitely don't agree with you on that matter.


Noted. Again, hope to see you in the King/Queen debates 


A Optimistic said:


> The three Admirals. As a group.


Which regardless doesn't do Mihawk any favours. Especially given how the Admirals and consistently brought up alongside the Yonko as the greatest forces in the one piece world


A Optimistic said:


> When did the story tell us that the Admirals were superior to Mihawk? And why did Mihawk try attacking Whitebeard in the same chapter Aokiji and Kizaru did at the start of Marineford? You talk about portrayal but conveniently ignore portrayal that disagrees with your stance, why is that?


The story tells us that they are stronger than the Warlords of which Mihawk is a part of. 

On his attack on WB, my point has always focused on how the moment was portrayed contrasted with Shanks. With Shanks clashing with WB as an equal whereas Mihawk indicated inferiority even before making an attempt. 




A Optimistic said:


> All this tells me is that Big Mom has the best durability in the series, something I never denied. Mihawk has a different fighting style and doesn't allow people to land blows on him at all. Can you atleast admit that Mihawk is superior in that category?


Yes, he's superior at avoiding attacks. That much is certain.


A Optimistic said:


> Not really. Mihawk cutting the iceburg with a no named casual slash is actually more impressive than Big Mom's Ikkoku attack


No-named attacks doesn't necessarily mean weak attacks. It could equally mean Oda hadn't thought a name for his attacks yet. Marco for example was using "no-named" attacks in Marineford. 

Also I personally consider Ikkoku to be superior given that it basically pulverised all in its part and extended to the outskirts of the island itself.


A Optimistic said:


> I made this claim before the fight was over, because I was under the assumption that Law and Kidd would defeat her with their own strength alone. That was clearly not the case so I don't believe that Kidd and Law can defeat anyone in the series anymore. My stances always change when new information is presented.


The fact though is that they couldn't defeat Big mom due to her insane durability which Mihawk doesn't share in. Them not defeating her doesn't mean he wouldn't have fallen to them in the circumstances


A Optimistic said:


> Based on what?


Based on the fact that we have zero indication that such a ranking structure exists within the warlords


A Optimistic said:


> Why can't Coby be enough for her? Rayleigh said haki blooms in the middle of battle and Wano and WCI have shown us that people can grow tremendously in strength in the middle


I'm sure you don't really believe this, so I'm not going to address it.


A Optimistic said:


> Doubt it.


We'll see


A Optimistic said:


> They could have just shown us a vice admiral if that was the case like they did for Buggy. Why hide a vice admiral for one Shichibukai and show a vice admiral for another Shichibukai? Does that make sense for you


Couldn't the same exact argument be made for them not sending an Admiral against Mihawk? 



A Optimistic said:


> I doubt it. CP-0 should be enough to handle a defeated group of Revos and Vivi.


Given that two of the WG's greatest fighting force could barely handle them, I somehow doubt it. Especially as the WG's fleet and it's most notable CP0 agents are in Wano


A Optimistic said:


> There is actually a 0% chance that Fujitora is going after Hancock. Hancock lives in the Calm Belt and Oda purposely showed us that Fujitora is not in the Calm Belt.


He could be on his way to the calm belt for all we know.


A Optimistic said:


> Sending a force that you know will 100% get defeated is a sign of a bad leader. Unlike you, I am confident that Akainu is an excellent Fleet Admiral and would never send anyone below the rank of Admiral to chase pirates as powerful as Mihawk and Weevil.


Ehhh.... You are literally arguing that they sent Coby after Hancock on the chance of a potential haki bloom to defeat her. Same exact argument could be deployed in this case as well. Akainu wants his men to experience haki bloom against the WSS and become superior marines as a result. 

He's not a good leader. He's the best 


A Optimistic said:


> There is no chance of Mihawk escaping. Because if Mihawk wanted to escape, he would have done so _before_ the marines showed up. Remember when Mihawk told Perona to leave because of what's being discussed at Reverie? Mihawk could have escaped as well but choose not to.


The outcome of the discussion wasn't certain at the time. From all indications, folks were shocked the WG actually disbanded the warlords especially since no replacements were available at the time. He probably didn't want to run off based on mere possiblity alone, but wasn't willing to take the risk with Perona.


A Optimistic said:


> This means that Mihawk has no intention of running away, meaning it's the Marines who will be escaping. The only question is, what forces will the Marines be sending?


See above. Also Oda isn't going to have Mihawk defeat and Admiral. Of that, I am certain.


A Optimistic said:


> I'll admit I don't quite understand how someone who's lost their only fight against another top tier (aokiji) has better feats and portrayal than a top tier who has not had a single scratch on him for over 1,000 chapters but we can agree to disagree.


Could just mean Mihawk has had better experience picking his opponent.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 26, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Mihawk left because he has a personal relationship with Shanks. Were you expecting Mihawk to be willing to cut down Shanks subordinates? That would put quite the strain on their friendhsip.


That’s nonsense. He was more than happy to kill Luffy, despite knowing Shanks literally gave an arm for the kid because of how much faith he has in him. The idea that Mihawk left because he didn’t want to kill anyone from Shanks’ crew is silly. He left for the same reason Akainu turned into a statue, the same reason the Gorosei admitted Shanks was not to be angered because they couldn’t handle the consequences and the same reason Kaidou saw Shanks as one of the five people he respected the most when the only thing he respects is power.

You do not fuck with Gol D. Roger’s protégé.

This is all verifiable hype for Shanks, but Mihawk has no hype at all. He just has a title. So him beating an Admiral on the same level as Akainu ain’t happening. Come back when Mihawk actually beats someone we can put a name to and I’m sure I’ll change my mind.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 26, 2022)

Velocity said:


> That’s nonsense. He was more than happy to kill Luffy, despite knowing Shanks literally gave an arm for the kid because of how much faith he has in him. The idea that Mihawk left because he didn’t want to kill anyone from Shanks’ crew is silly. He left for the same reason Akainu turned into a statue, the same reason the Gorosei admitted Shanks was not to be angered because they couldn’t handle the consequences and the same reason Kaidou saw Shanks as one of the five people he respected the most when the only thing he respects is power.
> 
> You do not fuck with Gol D. Roger’s protégé.
> 
> This is all verifiable hype for Shanks, but Mihawk has no hype at all. He just has a title. So him beating an Admiral on the same level as Akainu ain’t happening. Come back when Mihawk actually beats someone we can put a name to and I’m sure I’ll change my mind.



This is warped m8. 

Mihawk wasn't "more than happy to kill" Luffy. He was basically putting him to the test. 

If Mihawk was afraid of Shanks as you're implying, why did he pull up to his island where he and his entire crew were resting, and talked trash to his face? 

Mihawk and Shanks are on friendly terms. Fighting the RH Pirates were not part of his agreement with the Government, and hence he has no obligation to fulfil it.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 26, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> This is warped m8.
> 
> Mihawk wasn't "more than happy to kill" Luffy. He was basically putting him to the test.
> 
> ...


I never said Mihawk was _afraid_ of Shanks, just that he knew only an idiot would try to fight him. They're very good friends but Mihawk acknowledges the gap between himself and the Emperors. He just isn't on their level and he knows it. I was arguing that it's dumb to believe Mihawk left because he didn't want to kill any of the Red Hair Pirates when he was more than willing to kill Luffy.

I mean, you can't seriously suggest Mihawk wasn't trying to kill Luffy with this:


Especially when he apologised to Shanks the chapter before and even suggested only fate would decide if Luffy lived or died.


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 26, 2022)

The Mihawk and Aokiji bounty reveal will reveal who wins this. There’s no excuse if Mihawk’s bounty is above Aokiji’s.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 26, 2022)

Ezekjuninor said:


> The Mihawk and Aokiji bounty reveal will reveal who wins this. There’s no excuse if Mihawk’s bounty is above Aokiji’s.


I probably wouldn't hedge your bets on bounties being the deciding factor. Even Weevil has a lower bounty than Who's Who and he's meant to be as strong as Whitebeard was when he was part of the Rocks Pirates. Unless Jinbei is stronger than Whitebeard was about 40 years ago that bounty doesn't mean shit because there's no way Weevil is weaker than Who's Who.

Besides, for Mihawk to even be allowed in the Shichibukai at all his bounty must have been relatively low. Bounties reflect how much of a danger you represent to the World Government and they'd never hire someone whose bounty was too high.


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 26, 2022)

Lol WSS Kizaru incoming.

Fujitora is gonna capture Boa to make up for Luffy and Law. Akainu sent him to Boa cuz he's blind and injured.

Ryokugyu is gonna track down Sabo with his Mythical Zoan fruit and capture him.

Weevil Is gonna BODY SSG.

I'm so glad someone realizes how strong Big Mom is. She's the most nerfed character ever. Oda made her too strong and needs to gag her or hold back half her arsenal so the plot can continue.


----------



## Orca (Mar 26, 2022)

Haven’t voted yet. What are the poll results


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 26, 2022)

Velocity said:


> I probably wouldn't hedge your bets on bounties being the deciding factor. Even Weevil has a lower bounty than Who's Who and he's meant to be as strong as Whitebeard was when he was part of the Rocks Pirates. Unless Jinbei is stronger than Whitebeard was about 40 years ago that bounty doesn't mean shit because there's no way Weevil is weaker than Who's Who.
> 
> Besides, for Mihawk to even be allowed in the Shichibukai at all his bounty must have been relatively low. Bounties reflect how much of a danger you represent to the World Government and they'd never hire someone whose bounty was too high.


Weevil's bounty is lower because it was frozen once he became a shichibukai. It also seems like Weevil is a pretty new threat as he only recently started defeating WB commanders and we never heard of him before that. Who's Who is also a high-ranking member of Kaido's crew which would merit a high bounty. 

Mihawk's bounty should be updated now that the Warlord system has been abolished. Similar to Aokiji they both don't have a crew and are very tame. If Mihawk is given a greater bounty than Aokiji it's clear who Oda holds in higher regard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2022)

Velocity said:


> That’s nonsense. He was more than happy to kill Luffy, despite knowing Shanks literally gave an arm for the kid because of how much faith he has in him.



What’s your point exactly? Luffy is not a part of Shanks crew.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2022)

Velocity said:


> Besides, for Mihawk to even be allowed in the Shichibukai at all his bounty must have been relatively low. Bounties reflect how much of a danger you represent to the World Government and they'd never hire someone whose bounty was too high.



Do you have a manga panel supporting this claim?


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 26, 2022)

Velocity said:


> I probably wouldn't hedge your bets on bounties being the deciding factor. Even Weevil has a lower bounty than Who's Who and he's meant to be as strong as Whitebeard was when he was part of the Rocks Pirates. Unless Jinbei is stronger than Whitebeard was about 40 years ago that bounty doesn't mean shit because there's no way Weevil is weaker than Who's Who.
> 
> Besides, for Mihawk to even be allowed in the Shichibukai at all his bounty must have been relatively low. Bounties reflect how much of a danger you represent to the World Government and they'd never hire someone whose bounty was too high.




Who's Who's probably has one cause he knows too much....which should apply to Aokiji, a former Marine Admiral and Fleet Admiral Candidate who leaves and signs up to work for the newest Yonko should be worth a whole lot.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 28, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> It literally and narratively makes no sense for her to hype it as a whole, when thats obvious they're the strongest.
> 
> Nah, Ask yourself this is kaido,,big mom,akainu , admirals getting replaced by robots?


Anyone know the Chapter number for robin talking about Aokiji


A Optimistic said:


> the SBS only singled out one Shichibukai being in trouble and that was Hancock.


Wait what sbs?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 28, 2022)

Hmm, chapter 320's title is: 最高戦力

Saikyo Senyroku 

which means strongest power


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 28, 2022)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Hmm, chapter 320's title is: 最高戦力
> 
> Saikyo Senyroku
> 
> which means strongest power




Aokiji confirmed for WSM


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 28, 2022)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Anyone know the Chapter number for robin talking about Aokiji
> 
> Wait what sbs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velocity (Mar 31, 2022)

Of course Boa Hancock is in trouble. She's the only Shichibukai that Akainu sent a named character after. Admiral-level Coby will take no prisoners.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Turrin (Mar 31, 2022)

Aokiji can fight Akainu seriously who in turn could fight WB seriously, who is >= Kaidou, who said Shanks could fight him seriously. Mihawk is >= Shanks  (due to his loss of an arm). Combine all of this and the battle is a toss up.

When we have a Toss up in scaling I tend to favor DF users as their greater hax and versatility gives them more options to win. Also we have a bit of potrayal favoriting Aokiji from MF with how he handled Josh’s diamond form much easier then Mihawk.

Overall though I don’t have an issue with anyone claiming ether wins.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Velocity (Mar 31, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Shanks (due to his loss of an arm)


Why do you believe Shanks is weaker without his arm? Oda has never had a handicap ever hold someone back before and Shanks actually became an Emperor six years after losing his arm.

There's no way he isn't dramatically stronger now than he was when he still had both arms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Brian (Mar 31, 2022)

So Buggy took care of the marines

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hdw (Mar 31, 2022)

Mihawk extreme diffs.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 31, 2022)

Velocity said:


> Why do you believe Shanks is weaker without his arm? Oda has never had a handicap ever hold someone back before and Shanks actually became an Emperor six years after losing his arm.
> 
> There's no way he isn't dramatically stronger now than he was when he still had both arms.


I think your misunderstanding. My contention is that Shanks would have been even stronger now if he still had two arms. To simplify 

Hypothetical 2 Arm Current Shanks > 1 Arm Current Shanks > 2 Arm Shanks of the Past.
—-
As for why he would be stronger if he still had 2 arms. Well it’s heavily implied by the Mihawk that he would have been a greater challenge with 2 arms

Also in the DB it states “even with one arm”:

Which heavily implies with 2 he would be stronger if he’s even capable of these feats with 1 arm.

It’s also there is no way he logically wouldn’t be stronger with 2 arms as it gives more options in a fight; allows for 2 handing for greater power with sword slashes (or duel wielding weapons): etc…..
—-
Also thematically it would be stupid if Shanks lost nothing by giving up his arm. When the story makes such a big deal out of it:

It’s not very symbolic that Shanks bets his arm on Luffy if Shanks does not become any weaker from this. And that’s kind of Shanks story line in the sense that everyone seemed to think he had this insane talent and almost expected him to be the next Roger but then he came back from the weakest sea missing an arm and no longer quite having that ability and people don’t understand why he would bet that arm to save someone.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ashi (Mar 31, 2022)

Turrin said:


> I think your misunderstanding. My contention is that Shanks would have been even stronger now if he still had two arms. To simplify
> 
> Hypothetical 2 Arm Current Shanks > 1 Arm Current Shanks > 2 Arm Shanks of the Past.
> —-
> ...


I think the implication is that he doesn’t *need* two arms to be a powerhouse. Whether or not he’d be any stronger if he used both arms Kenpachi style idk


----------



## Turrin (Mar 31, 2022)

Ashi said:


> I think the implication is that he doesn’t *need* two arms to be a powerhouse. Whether or not he’d be any stronger if he used both arms Kenpachi style idk


Of course he doesn’t need both to be a power house. He is still a Yonko. Still the only person Kaidou fought that could make him serious still alive (prior to Luffy); and as such is in contention for strongest living character. But the implication is still there he would be even stronger with both arms.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 31, 2022)

Shanks wields a cutlass, that’s a one handed weapon in case you guys didn’t know. He can’t even use two hands even if he wanted to.

So he has not weakened, but gotten stronger.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Velocity (Mar 31, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Also thematically it would be stupid if Shanks lost nothing by giving up his arm.


He did lose something. _He lost his arm._ 



Turrin said:


> It’s not very symbolic that Shanks bets his arm on Luffy if Shanks does not become any weaker from this. And that’s kind of Shanks story line in the sense that everyone seemed to think he had this insane talent and almost expected him to be the next Roger but then he came back from the weakest sea missing an arm and no longer quite having that ability and people don’t understand why he would bet that arm to save someone.


I really don't think that's the symbolism that you're meant to take from Shanks losing an arm. It was a truly selfless act. It isn't about power levels, it's about _belief_. You're not meant to look at Shanks losing an arm and think "he could have been so much stronger if he still had both!". You're meant to look at Shanks losing an arm and think "wow he really does believe in the future Luffy will create".

I don't believe Shanks "no longer quite [had] that ability", either. Within six years of losing his arm Shanks conquered the New World and became one of the four most powerful pirates in the world and is quite possibly the strongest among them.

The other Emperors respect that strength, too. Whitebeard used both hands against Shanks, meaning that even the strongest man in the world acknowledged Shanks had not grown weaker and did not need pity. The fact that Shanks was able to equal Whitebeard with one arm and split the sky with him is pretty much all the proof we need that Shanks hasn't just compensated for the loss of his arm but has found success in spite of it.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 31, 2022)

Velocity said:


> He did lose something. _He lost his arm._
> 
> 
> I really don't think that's the symbolism that you're meant to take from Shanks losing an arm. It was a truly selfless act. It isn't about power levels, it's about _belief_. You're not meant to look at Shanks losing an arm and think "he could have been so much stronger if he still had both!". You're meant to look at Shanks losing an arm and think "wow he really does believe in the future Luffy will create".
> ...


This is a Shonen Manga about Fighting. The loss isn’t significant if it doesn’t really effect Shank’s ability to fight, given the context.

I also think your mistaking my point still, I’m not saying he hasn’t found success despite the loss of his arm, I’m saying he would be even more powerful with it


----------



## Baroxio (Mar 31, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Shanks wields a cutlass, that’s a one handed weapon in case you guys didn’t know. He can’t even use two hands even if he wanted to.
> 
> So he has not weakened, but gotten stronger.


If you think people who wield one handed weapons don't use/need their second hand, you're grossly mistaken. Even when only attacking with one hand, the other hand is often used for things like balance and counterbalance, which is important in properly controlling/maximizing your own power output. 

Losing an arm you were born with doesn't ever make you stronger, regardless of what weapon you use.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 31, 2022)

Baroxio said:


> If you think people who wield one handed weapons don't use/need their second hand, you're grossly mistaken. Even when only attacking with one hand, the other hand is often used for things like balance and counterbalance, which is important in properly controlling/maximizing your own power output



With a cutlass? Doubt



Baroxio said:


> .
> 
> Losing an arm you were born with doesn't ever make you stronger, regardless of what weapon you use.


I didn’t say he got stronger because he lost an arm , I’m saying he grew in strength despite losing an arm

he became a Yonko 6 years after losing an arm, it’s not up for debate on whether he got stronger or not, he did.

I think you’re forgetting this is a shonen manga and you’re trying to use a little too much real life logic.


----------



## trance (Mar 31, 2022)

shanks upon losing his arm-


except he wasn't kidding

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 1, 2022)

Velocity said:


> Why do you believe Shanks is weaker without his arm? Oda has never had a handicap ever hold someone back before and Shanks actually became an Emperor six years after losing his arm.
> 
> There's no way he isn't dramatically stronger now than he was when he still had both arms.





A Optimistic said:


> Shanks wields a cutlass, that’s a one handed weapon in case you guys didn’t know. He can’t even use two hands even if he wanted to.
> 
> So he has not weakened, but gotten stronger.


I was actually going to make a thread on this. There is evidence that he didn't lose strength:


I may be one-armed, but my strength is undiminished!





Though I do think it would be better for him to have lost potential as a result of his loss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Apr 1, 2022)

I just read through deepL's page: 

In the "proven to outperform the competition" tab. Pretty cool


----------



## JayK (Apr 1, 2022)

Mihawk is not beating someone who's very likely Fleet Admiral level.


----------

